# Sticky  Show Us Your Car (Classic GTO Picture Thread)



## DropTop (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, show us a picture of your classic GTO! They have a thread on the New GTO forum. Let's start one on the Classic GTO forum!

Here is my 68 GTO convertible 4 speed. LET"S ROLL!


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

What a beautiful car. Are you in Florida? Looks tropical and green.:cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful car Scott!
I never miss a chance to show off!
Here you go:




























Russ


----------



## DropTop (Oct 7, 2007)

Acually I live in Washington State. These pictures were taken In South Carolina where I bought the car and then I had it shipped up.

P.S. Don't forget with your posts that you please tell us the year, auto or 4 speed and any other specs you might want to share! Also, tell us how long you have owned the car and if you want, how much you paid.

By the way, Nice looking car Russ!

Roll On! 

Scott


----------



## melbourneGoat (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess I'll show off my '68 project. Its a true GTO that came factory with an auto, AC and hide-a-ways. I am a college student and this is my first frame-off resto. 








[/IMG]










New quarters, fenders and hood. I rebuilt a 400 out of a '75 trans am with a cam, new gaskets, rings, pumps, etc. It has the huge 6x heads. 







[/IMG]
Im thinking about stating a thread to show my progress and see what everyone thinks about the project. Anyone interested???
-Brian


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

She's still pretty rough and I haven't had a lot of time to work on her, but:























































...and here are some of the engine:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

05 Left front, 67 left rear and a 66 on the right.










Current condition of the 66,


----------



## MRGOATS (May 25, 2006)

*my two*

70 455 conv
68 400 conv


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

67 Post Coupe


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> 67 Post Coupe


man i never should of goten rid of my post coupe. well here is my hardtop.
(dont mind the dates)


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's My pics.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lookin' good POOF.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Here are a few pics of the one I almost had. As I posted in the Lounge about me finding out at the last minute the title NOT being cleared and the illegal way I may have obtained the car, the risk was just too great to chance. (still sick over it) Thought I'd share what the car looked like. I one day hope to post on here one I found with no loose strings.


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

1964 numbers matching, PHS Documented, Tripower / 4 speed, California emissions car. Wood wheel & spinner hubcaps........ Sold it this weekend & miss it already..


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks, SANDU002. I like all you guy's cars, I gives me something to shoot for.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*my cars*

Here is some of my cars


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have total 67 gto conv,67 gto hardtop,68 conv under resto,70 gto conv under resto,just sold 68 conv that is turq is pic above.will try to upload more pics again later and the cuda in the pic is my wife's car pic is her driving at ocean city car show in october.

ken


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice Goat herd you got there Showgoat67!! :cheers 



Sept for that dodge product. 




*edit* ^ That was a j/k, that Cuda looks sweet!


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks alot i have to upload the other pics of the cars but they are project cars the 67 conv and the 70 conv.I know the plymouth isnt a goat but she likes it.The sad part is the damn cuda worth more then 3 of my gtos.Here car a 71 4406pk cuda.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*another pic*

here is other projects i have


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

*Pics of my 70 455 Goat*



DropTop said:


> Ok, show us a picture of your classic GTO! They have a thread on the New GTO forum. Let's start one on the Classic GTO forum!
> 
> Here is my 68 GTO convertible 4 speed. LET"S ROLL!


Just got my GTO last week. I've been without a muscle car for too long.

I bought my son a 69 Chevelle when he was 14 and we restored it together. He has the car in Ohio now in his 5th year of college. The muscle car fever had gotten so bad over the last year or so that I couldn't drive down the road without looking in backyards and fields for old cars.


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay Guys here it goes hope this comes out. My '67 Goat:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks pretty nice and A/C as well. Exhaust is strange looking. Glass packs?


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

the 64 is gone... heres my winter project... a 71, 455,4spd, Vert" (numbers aren't gonna match..) it's a solid car..


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Sandu002,
No just regular exhaust for now but the packs are on the list! I can't wait to drive it home after work, I work the night shift and sometimes I get home at 3 am. That should stir the next door neighbors, hell they can be a little nosey at times.


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

I just finished my 69 Judge in September 07. Thought I would share some pictures of it!


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

revsitup said:


> I just finished my 69 Judge in September 07. Thought I would share some pictures of it!


Here are some pictures of the Judge when I bought it last year (august 06)
Also a pic of my 68 GTO conv I finished in 2003. Brent


----------



## Andy68GTO (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is my 68


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Andy68GTO said:


> Here is my 68


Awesome looking car Andy! Looks so familiar, like I have seen it before! LOL!

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum Andy, Brent....

No wonder you guys win awards. :cheers


----------



## Andy68GTO (Nov 15, 2007)

How about this pic Russ


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

revsitup said:


> I just finished my 69 Judge in September 07. Thought I would share some pictures of it!


Hey Brent!
Welcome aboard! I didn't realize at first that that was you!

Always good to see those cars. Simply stunning!

Russ


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Andy68GTO said:


> How about this pic Russ


Hmmmm? I seem to remember taking that one off *MY* camera!!:cool 

Russ


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Hey Brent!
> Welcome aboard! I didn't realize at first that that was you!
> 
> Always good to see those cars. Simply stunning!
> ...


Hey Guys, I just found this site & thought I would keep the picture thread going. Are any of you going to Atco this weekend (sat)? I am planning to be there. Hope to see some of you guys there!

Brent


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

revsitup said:


> Hey Guys, I just found this site & thought I would keep the picture thread going. Are any of you going to Atco this weekend (sat)? I am planning to be there. Hope to see some of you guys there!
> 
> Brent


I think some of us on here from SVGTO are going to be going to Kyles party on Saturday. 
Hope you have a good time at Atco. Why don't you stop by Kyles on the way home and join the arty: 

Russ


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> I think some of us on here from SVGTO are going to be going to Kyles party on Saturday.
> Hope you have a good time at Atco. Why don't you stop by Kyles on the way home and join the arty:
> 
> Russ


Forgot about the club party being the same day Russ. Hope everyone has a good time at the party! 

Brent


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I know, I know, what`s it doing in the snow?! 
My baby:
`65 GTO
Blue Charcoal w/black vinyl top
Tri-power 4-speed
Tinted windows, Teal wood wheel, locking councel
Completly restored by me. :cool Come-on summer!!


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

My old one...


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

My new one....


----------



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

This isn't a GTO but I know you guys also have a bit of love for the Lemans. I will include a higher res picture when I get it.

Jason


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

Been awhile here is Green is Mean.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

here smy old 67


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

67/04gto,

Nice 67.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks Even Though I Sold It


----------



## motorheadmike (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Motorheadmike,

Nice lokking car. Love those torque thrust wheels.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

hey im new so, its a '66 martinique bronze, numbers matching, A/C, Powerglide, Tri-Power, gold interior, fawn vinyl top, am/fm pushbutton, wondertouch PS, rally gauges, im sure im forgetting somthings. got the car for $2k when i was twelve, now im 19, its pretty close to done. My dad helped me on the frame off resto that it desperately needed. I also won muscle car of the month on muscle car apparel.com: Clothing Source for Gearheads! Its an easy gift certificate if any of you have a nice pic of your cars.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking GTO with some cool options! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

...in the last 3 months I have purchased 2 GM Muscle Cars I have wanted since 1969, the Judge was just purchased yesterday

...the Judge is about as perfect as it can be with an older resto, and the H/O is an all original non restored car...

...both cars are correct and numbers matching


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

DAYTONA said:


> ...in the last 3 months I have purchased 2 GM Muscle Cars I have wanted since 1969, the Judge was just purchased yesterday
> 
> ...the Judge is about as perfect as it can be with an older resto, and the H/O is an all original non restored car...
> 
> ...both cars are correct and numbers matching


Nice looking cars! Congrats!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums DAYTONA, sweet as* looking GTO you got there.  Is the other one a OLDS?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Welcome to the forums DAYTONA, sweet as* looking GTO you got there.  Is the other one a OLDS?


...thanx, I am very happy with the Judge

...yes, 69 Hurst Olds,


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

jpdog357 said:


> This isn't a GTO but I know you guys also have a bit of love for the Lemans. I will include a higher res picture when I get it.
> 
> Jason


Nice! What's under the hood??

This is my T-37.


----------



## lexypooh (Mar 26, 2008)

*65 Gto*

Here are a few pictures of my new (new to me at least) 1965 GTO that I took at the Rose Bowl after work today. Enjoy.

Alexis


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

lexypooh said:


> Here are a few pictures of my new (new to me at least) 1965 GTO that I took at the Rose Bowl after work today. Enjoy.
> 
> Alexis


Nice! What color is that??
I love the vinyl tops on the `65s. They look very cool, IMO.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

:coolVery nice indeed!!! Clean Goat for sure...:cool



lexypooh said:


> Here are a few pictures of my new (new to me at least) 1965 GTO that I took at the Rose Bowl after work today. Enjoy.
> 
> Alexis


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice! We dont get to see them like that any more


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Red X's every where!


----------



## lexypooh (Mar 26, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Nice! What color is that??
> I love the vinyl tops on the `65s. They look very cool, IMO.


Thanks for the compliments guys. My aunt (who sold it to me) told me what colour it was, but I can't remember what she said. I think its very close to the colour of TriPower's (his post about a page back on the thread) '66 which is Martinique Bronze.

I like vinyl top as well- do I put armor all on it or do anything particular for its care?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

lexypooh said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys. My aunt (who sold it to me) told me what colour it was, but I can't remember what she said. I think its very close to the colour of TriPower's (his post about a page back on the thread) '66 which is Martinique Bronze.
> 
> I like vinyl top as well- do I put armor all on it or do anything particular for its care?


Check the paint code on the tag. Marinique Bronze will have an ACV code to it. 

IMO......AVOID ARMORALL!!!!!!! Armorall used to have alcohol in it, I dunno if it still does but avoid putting alcohol products on vinyl, rubber, leather etc, in time it will dry it out.

IMO use a good exterior vinyl protectant. I used to use Turtle Wax Formula 2001. It's good for dashboards too.

I use Stoner's line of car care products. Their Trim Shine line is good stuff.


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is my project 70 GTO. My first GTO since I was a kid back in 1986. It's nice having a goat back in my garage. When I went to pick it up in Oklahoma three years ago, the owner told me that he found it in a barn where it had been sitting for about five years since the owner (Son) was in the military. Then the guy I bought it from said he has had it sitting in his garage since 1990 waiting to be restored. I am currently about half way through the restoration. I paid $2500 for her 3 years ago.
It is a 455 with auto and air conditioning. 

Brian

First two pics is when I took her off the trailer and roller her into the garage for the first time. The others are with all the rust and dents repair complete and the second coat of primer filler. One more good layer of primer filler, board sanding with 600 grit and a final coat of primer sealer and then she is ready for the frame to be pulled for sandblasting and powdercoating.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice job brianberes,

Here is mine in the final stages, the interior, vinyl top and wiring is happening now and hopefully the front clip will go on next week and the rest of the chrome. Then it's going to the muffler shop and then to the alignment shop;


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Lookin' good Randy, Git R Done :cheers Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*3 things that go fast,are loud, and get really crappy fuel mileage*

My 67, my friend Dan's 64, and my 08 work vehicle.......:cheers


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's the latest pics. Just got the spoiler installed.


----------



## colonial83 (Jun 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my 1964 that I just bought Thursday.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

colonial83 said:


> Here are some pictures of my 1964 that I just bought Thursday.


looks like a very good one to restore

enjoy your classic ride,,,looks primo


----------



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

*Here's mine!*

She is a work in progress daily type driver, but very clean nonetheless. She is all numbers matching and is a family pass on car. I really love driving this car; it gets a lot of looks..........

You all have some really great looking goats, I hope mine gets up there one of these days.

Take care.


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

:cheersTwo thumbs up!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome looking convert!!


----------



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys.

I just finished re upholstering the front seats.......

Not to bad to do!

Have a gander......














































So the question is this:

If I can do upholstery, do you think I would be successful in attempting to do my own convertible top???????

Hmmmmmmmmm...

Still sort of scared....

Lemme know...........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome job on the seats!!
I might be tempted to give it a try, you can always take it in to an upholstery shop if you get stuck.


----------



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

Well who knows, I may give it a whirl......

Really, how bad can it be? I know you need some special tools, (And I am always willing to get tools!) and patience combined with some good ole' fashioned research..........

hmmmm.....:willy:

More to come on this one......................arty:


----------



## 72/04 GTO (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is my 72


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Wow, that is super clean lookin! Nice GTO. :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't believe I have ever seen a white on white before. Looks very nice.

Bill


----------



## 72/04 GTO (Jun 12, 2008)

Rukee said:


> ^^Wow, that is super clean lookin! Nice GTO. :cheers


Thanks....

That was a 5 year frame off resto.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't be a scared-y cat !! I put a new top on my convertible 66 GTO when I was 18 years old.....it came out real well. :cheers nice car!


----------



## Tireburner (Jul 29, 2008)

New to the forum, here's my baby (hopefully the pics work)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Sweet looking GTO you have there!! :cheers


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

*First pictures from new member*

Pictures of my 66, that bought in 69...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice looking car Rick. Love those wheels. Those headers sitting a little low?


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks....Headers are VERY low, but I've had this type of header from the 70's on. Due for another pair soon and they will make them on the car for about $1,000 plus jet coating. Maybe a winter project....:cheers


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

a work in progress
here is the 'what was missed paint job',,,now to add the finish coat







[/IMG]


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Just purchased this week. RA III, 1 of 6193, correct WS motor 366 hp, 4 speed, #'s matching rear w/3:90 gears. Original color was Mayfair maze.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

SANDU002 said:


> Just purchased this week. RA III, 1 of 6193, correct WS motor 366 hp, 4 speed, #'s matching rear w/3:90 gears. Original color was Mayfair maze.


Beautiful car,


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It sure is! Congrats!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sandu that is *C.L.E.A.N* :cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sanduu
your a lucky guy congrats!!!!!! :cool


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. When I brought it home, I looked at my '67 & '06 and told both of them I still loved them.

Bill


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow!:agree


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> Just purchased this week. RA III, 1 of 6193, correct WS motor 366 hp, 4 speed, #'s matching rear w/3:90 gears. Original color was Mayfair maze.


Nice!, Congrats on your purchase.
Was that car advertised on PY classifieds or e-bay?
I seem to remember seeing a original Mayfair maize Judge repainted C Red somewhere recently.
Enjoy your new Judge!

Brent


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Brent,

I don't know if the previous owner ever listed it on Ebay or PY. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Really nice Goats here.:cool


----------



## javamon (Oct 2, 2008)

*67!*

Hi all - I promised the guys over in the tech forum that I'd post some pics. The short of the story: this was my dad's 67 gto vert that he bought new. 44635 miles as of today - he used it as a daily for ~2 years, then moved it to weekend duty. Aside from the passenger quarter that got tagged in a parking lot before I was born, everything is original. Dad passed away last winter, and I'm just now getting the car out and about (the tech issues with that are in the tech forum). If any of you cruise the POCI scene, he had been showing it the last few years in the survivor class. 

Anyway, some very quick pics while I was working on her today. I'll get some good shots taken hopefully before winter sets in. Excuse the lack of detailing...while it's incredibly clean, it's not in points-judged state at the moment  (and it may not be for a while - I actually like to drive it more than show it, really - but that's another story)


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

javamon very freaking clean man!:cheers


----------



## echo6delta (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, here's mine - just bought it on the first of the month.



Engine, tranny, rear end and quarter panels all numbers-matched to the VIN. I have no idea what cave this thing's been in, but I'm thrilled to have it. Needs some work put in over the winter, but I can't wait until Spring gets here to show it off some!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

echo6delta said:


> Well, here's mine - just bought it on the first of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> Engine, tranny, rear end and quarter panels all numbers-matched to the VIN. I have no idea what cave this thing's been in, but I'm thrilled to have it. Needs some work put in over the winter, but I can't wait until Spring gets here to show it off some!


Looks awesome man! :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

*Here's my 1966 PontiacTempest*

Hope you guys like these


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Nice, that looks cool, what color is that?


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

Some of these cars on this thread are unreal. Some of my faves are Valsmere (I got a thing for '67's), DropTop's 69 Convertible, and Rick3452's with the black rims looks awesome.

Sure, why not! Here's the whip...

My Mariner Turquoise '67 Post-Coupe...


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Rukee said:


> ^^Nice, that looks cool, what color is that?


Flat Black Primer...Hoping to get paint on it soon.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet ride, ChromeCoach10 :cool


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Love those post cars


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Sweet ride, ChromeCoach10 :cool



Thx, Al! :cheers


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

Just joined the Gtoforum.......looks like lots of info going on here. Been hanging out in the PY forums for a couple of years. A couple pics of my 68 which I finished Jan 08. Been a blast "breaking it in" this year!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats a beautiful 68, love the color.


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

Great looking '68.  That color is out of this world. Very nice job!


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys! The paint was a mix gone wrong, but I paid for it, and was going to use it. Was supposed to be Aleutian blue (factory color), but formula was screwed up going from Laq. to bc/cc and its off slightly. It seems to have more appeal than the factory color, but my wife absolutely hates the color. (doesn't like ANY blue car)??.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

The color on that '68 seems to be pretty close to a Cadillac Pelham Blue...VERY nice color!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68_Goat said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys! The paint was a mix gone wrong, but I paid for it, and was going to use it. Was supposed to be Aleutian blue (factory color), but formula was screwed up going from Laq. to bc/cc and its off slightly. It seems to have more appeal than the factory color, but my wife absolutely hates the color. (doesn't like ANY blue car)??.


Sometimes a mix gone wrong turns out to a good thing. Beautiful and not what the rest of the crowd has...
Tell your wife the single divorcee on the next block just loves the color..........


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

*66 Tempest*

Heres my new paint job....Turned out pretty good.....arty:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Love that color. Real sweet looking car.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW! that is a nice color!

What brand/ shade is that? (I think Ive found the new color for my guitar project!)


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

*Paint*

Its a NAPA Econo Single Stage Paint.Paint number is 49801.



Ranger01 said:


> WOW! that is a nice color!
> 
> What brand/ shade is that? (I think Ive found the new color for my guitar project!)


----------



## Lil GTO (Jun 27, 2006)

*1964 Gto*

An old picture from not long after I bought it - still in roughly the same condition - though in need of a total restoration.

Tri-Power - dual exhaust - dual gate shifter - bought it when I was 16 about 34 years ago - hoping to be able to start a restoration in a few years.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lil GTO said:


> An old picture from not long after I bought it - still in roughly the same condition - though in need of a total restoration.
> 
> Tri-Power - dual exhaust - dual gate shifter - bought it when I was 16 about 34 years ago - hoping to be able to start a restoration in a few years.


Your car looks almost like my before pictures!


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Your Car really looks great,Man!!!!!!!!arty:



Rukee said:


> Your car looks almost like my before pictures!


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

66 tempest custom(going to clone to a gto) see if i can get a pic its a project


----------



## Bobby67 (Dec 25, 2008)

*1967*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's lookin awesome Bobby67!


----------



## Bobby67 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you Rukee


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes sir that is a good lookin '67


----------



## 04 LPE GTO Owner (Mar 22, 2006)

*A little Old School / New School view*

My thread contribution: 
OLD School: 1972 GTO (1 of 235) 455 Automatic. All numbers matching. Just the way Pontiac built it. Frame-off rotisserie restoration about 3 years ago. I have owned this car for 32 years.
NEW School: 2004 GTO. This is the Lingenfelter (LPE) Research and Development car for the GTO (1 of 1). This car was used to design and develop all of the LPE part offerings for naturally aspirated GTO's


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice looking 67' Bobby!!!!! Looks like Frank Costanza's. LOL

Nice 72', 04. 

Welcome to the forum guys.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Bobby67 said:


>


Stunning.........
A benchmark goal to aspire too.:cheers


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Bought it for $1400 on 1/1/09 and I am 16 .. Car runs great!! Interior is beautiful. Outside is a little nasty though.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

TreySmith said:


> Bought it for $1400 on 1/1/09 and I am 16 .. Car runs great!! Interior is beautiful. Outside is a little nasty though.



Congrats !!! Looks like a nice solid start on a great AMERICAN car.....


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Bobby67 said:


>


I cant stop drooling.

+1 on inspiration :agree


----------



## Moli (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everybody!

I'm new to this forum and just bought my first '70 GTO last week. Me and my car are located in Iceland and my car is the only '70 GTO in the country. Prior to my GTO I have owned several other cars, such as a '72 Challenger 383, '70 Mustang BOSS 302, '68 Mustang Fastback, and a '79 Trans Am.

The history of this car is that it was restored in USA 2004 and imported to Iceland in 2005. It had a new complete interior, rebuilt engine and trans, new paint job, new brakes, new suspension and more. However the second owner of the car here in Iceland didn't mind much about this beauty and the car stood outside his garage in all weathers, rain, sleed and snow for about two years until I "rescued" it and took it home. It is quite rough now and small rust bubbles surrounds the area of the rear window and rear fenders, the engine compartment was a mess, all chrome was bad and these next couple of months I'm gonna take care of this baby. I have bought a new set of Cragar S/S wheels and tires, new bushings in both upper and lower rear control arms, new rear shocks and new coil springs in the front because the guy that owned the car before me lowered the car way to much. Next winter I'm gonna do more such as replacing the trunk floor, doing some minor rust word and painting the whole car and detailing it more. Anyway, just wanted to tell you about this car. :cool

Here are some pictures: (I know, not good ones) enjoy!
































[/QUOTE]


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice car, congrats :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice........doesn't look too bad in the pics. I was thinking it to be worse buy your description. I don't mind the height of the front either. It has a "raked" look to it. The bubbles around the rear window are most likely rust that was covered over with body filler and needs to be removed to prevent it from returning. It all takes time. Some of us start with much worse... Good that you rescued it from that negligent PO...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## JeepScrambler (Jan 22, 2009)

My 1969 GTO:


----------



## Gasgoat (Jan 4, 2009)

My recent 65 Lemans Survivor Purchase
Pic prior to being stored in barn 9+ years ago


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

JeepScrambler said:


> My 1969 GTO:


Oh SMOKING red!


----------



## 1971greenGTO (Jan 27, 2009)

*1971 green GTO*

Hello, Everyone. 
Here is my 1971 GTO. I bought this car in 2003 for 4500 cash, threw on some new tires, a full tank and drove it from Sacramento to Phoenix. For a while I would drive it up to the Scottsdale Pavilions car show and admire the restored goats from the desert renegades. When I started school I drove it back up to Sac. where it was supposed to be stored with my big bro. to begin restoration... unfortunately he lost his job, the car broke down & sat, so I had it delivered back to AZ where it's currently getting the engine rebuilt.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

1971greenGTO said:


> Hello, Everyone.
> Here is my 1971 GTO. I bought this car in 2003 for $4500, threw on some new tires, a full tank and drove it from Sacramento to Phoenix. For a while I would drive it up to the Scottsdale Pavilions car show and admire the restored goats from the desert renegades. When I started school I drove it back up to Sac. were it was supposed to be stored with my big bro. to begin restoration... unfortunately he lost his job, the car broke down & sat, so I had it delivered back to AZ where its currently getting the engine rebuilt.​


Welcome.....:seeya: I'm sure you're looking forward to driving it again. Nice touch, using green type color.... My car is supposed to be Gulf Turquoise. Maybe you've started a fad here.


----------



## Gunni (Feb 1, 2009)

*69 GTO in Iceland*

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum.
I just wanted to show you me pride and joy.





































My new engine fully assembled.Butler Performance rebuild short block 1968 #9790071. 4340 Forged crank. Steel 4-Bolt Main Caps. Ross Pistons. C77 Main Bearings. FM, Cam Bearings. Eagle H-Beam 6,800 Rods.Comp Cams Hyd - Roller. Grind P8- 3315B /3316B (230/236)HR 112.0. SD performance No 16, heads, cnc ported to flow 260cfm @ .550. Torker 2 Manifold. Holley 850 DP, Doug's 1 3/4" Headers,Pypes Performance 3" Exhaust Systems and etc etc etc.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Very Nice !!!!


----------



## yellow69 (Feb 1, 2009)

A quick couple of shots of my 69. It is not a restoration rather it has been well maintained and periodically updated.
I am in the process of getting the AC working properly again. I am in need of photos and diagrams of the compressor wiring and the vacuum controls. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums yellow69 and Gunni. Nice looking GTOs!
Ask any questions in the Tech section of the forums, looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Gunni (Feb 1, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Welcome to the forums yellow69 and Gunni. Nice looking GTOs!
> Ask any questions in the Tech section of the forums, looking forward to more pics.


Thank you.

More pics here.69-GTO's photosets on Flickr


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

My 67, involuntary convertible, the LeMons. YS block, crappy AFB Carter that leaks enough gas that it gets blown onto the windshield by the fan....accel coil.....no rear shocks. home made A/C. purple tined side glass











67 Tempest Custom rag top. currently with a 73 400CI 2bbl. the original was put on the shelf for a sticky valve or something....not sure....i was only 4....











And My Dad's old 66 Ragtop 389 tripower 4spd 4.10's


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's my 72 Lemans. It's a little rough, but one day it'll be hawt.





































I figure it'll take me a couple of years to get it all sorted out.


----------



## 1967 GTO (Jan 18, 2009)

*1967 Gto*

Bought this nice 1967 GTO in may 2008 out of Florida. The Goat is now in my garage for the winter, (in Stockholm Sweden)!

FYI did you know that Sweden is the one country outside USA that has most American classic cars in the world? Mind you, in a country that only has 9 million people.

We also host one of the biggest meetings for American classic cars in the world. We have more than 14000 cars, fri-sat and that's in town with only 100000 people. They have even written about it in New York Times and Washington Post. The main prize is sponsored by Jay Leno.

Grrrrrr
Whitesand


click on thumbnails to enlarge


----------



## NOGTO (Dec 27, 2008)

*1971 NO GTO But Close*

1971 Le Mans, During this winter we have done a frame on restore. Found out the 350 had a cracked block so perfect time to upgrade to a 400


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome to the board! Sweet Lemans, I think it's great that you didn't make a GTO clone out of it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Introducing The Judge 1970*

Been a while coming but I found one. It's nearly done for this season. A few pics of it.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Very, Very, Very nice.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow. Super Sweet. I bet you are stoked to finally have closed the deal on one. True Judge?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Very sharp looking! :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Thanks.....
> 
> And yet another.......



That is nice! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jstreet said:


> Wow. Super Sweet. I bet you are stoked to finally have closed the deal on one. True Judge?


Yea, after the last one I nearly bought had red flags all over it, I just waited. This deal kind of fell into my lap and I dove in.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Guys. I will post better pics once the weather gets warmer.

She's a head turner. With the 3" pro street Pypes exhaust she announces herself before she arrives. 

I purchased her from macgto so I knew the car and the owner which made the decision easier to make. I added the Judge package it's all set up for the bath tub and kit that will be installed in the off season.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I thought I had seen this car before.


----------



## MikeMcGinn (Apr 6, 2009)

Lexypooh,
Nice 65. I just bought mine in Van Nuys. Had to trailer it down here to Huntington Beach.
Someday it will look as good as yours.


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Been a while coming but I found one. It's nearly done for this season. A few pics of it.


Nice ride Vic!!
btw: the background in one of your pictures sure looks familiar? :lol:

Enjoy your car, Brent


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the outstanding work you did on it Brent. :cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Vic,
You and Brent did an outstanding job. Your "new" Judge looks amazing! I know she will enjoy a long and happy life in her new home! 

mac :cheers:


----------



## SikGoat (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude, that's sick! :cheers


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## goat670 (Aug 10, 2008)

*tires and wheels*

What is the biggest tire wheel combo for the rear of 67 gto?


----------



## Lithium (Apr 23, 2009)

My project car, looking forward to learning alot from you all on the forumns.


----------



## Lithium (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice lookin GTO! :cheers


----------



## Lithium (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you Rukee I am very excited to get working on this thing.

It goes in for final sanding and clear coat within the next two weeks.

engine compartment and trunk are done.

Mostly gonna be cosmetics on the outside and redoing the whole interior.

And I have learned alot from the forumns already and I am looking forward to learning alot more real soon.


----------



## 66GTO7.5L (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope ya'll enjoy these. She's fast...hope to find out at the Super Chevy Show in Commerce, GA beginning of June if I can get that weekend off!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WOW, she sure is pretty. Very NICE.


----------



## 1hard72lemans (May 6, 2009)

*1972 lemans*

Here's my 72 lemans basically how I got it 4 years ago. Current plans is just a repaint and minor body work. I removed the molding on the sides and i need to weld up the holes that were used to hold it on. I plan on repainting it sunburst orange metallic off the new c6 corvette. Oh yeah, its got a 350-4, and buckets and center console swapped in by PO, and i picked it up for 2700 about 4 years ago just as it is now.
















Me standing by it about 2-3 years ago, -sad because we were putting it in storage for a few months.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice looking car, welcome to the forum.


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

ONe of the family herd and a few others. Check out my photos for more!


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

Uploading the pictures helps...


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

here is my Goat.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*My 1972 GTO*

Traded a Mac11 and $200.00 for this in Georgia about 10 years ago. Just getting around to fixing it now. This will be a low budget resto so it won't be a body off job at least for now.


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

Traded a lowered, but needed body work, modified '64 Chevy pickup for this one (strait across). I think I got the better deal.

Before tear down (body on resto):
















Present condition:








What I'm shooting for:
















The above car belongs to Richard Coling. It pics of his GTO amazed me because I had envisioned the same look for mine two years before I found them.
According to PHS, this is what my GTO looked like from the factory:








No vinyl top for this guy.


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

My 65 Lemans. Its a work in progress after about 6 years in storage.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That's a NICE car !!! I especially like that you retained the LeMans badging with just the GTO hood. I LIKE it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a GTO but still a classic Pontiac, this is the 1964 Grand Prix that my son-in-law owns and I will be helping him with.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! Tell me that has a 421 SD with a stick!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nah, 389, automatic. Runs great, however. Fairly solid car. Basically only need some cosmetics and a little interior work.


----------



## goatgirl70 (Aug 15, 2009)

MRGOATS said:


> 70 455 conv
> 68 400 conv


wow!!!!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Not a GTO but still a classic Pontiac, this is the 1964 Grand Prix that my son-in-law owns and I will be helping him with.


Nice, GPs are awesome. :cheers

Edit: I see his hood doesn't close perfect either...


----------



## nturner (Jan 22, 2009)

*Finally finished*

I recently finished all my projects on my '67 --- here are some pictures.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

nturner said:


> I recently finished all my projects on my '67 --- here are some pictures.


The Goat looks great.

Not a bad front yard either!!


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

OK, ALMOST got the look down I was shooting for.
Still plan to replace front tires with new same size Firehawks when they wear out,
get the PMD center caps to fit the rear instead of the arrow head caps I got on there,
use a pair of 70 repro Chevelle hood pins and install hood pins,
and that should do it.


----------



## upinsmoke (Aug 24, 2009)

Just got her yesterday. Drove 800+ miles one way and back in the same day to get her to my house. She's definite roughed up but I'll fix her up to my liking. Would it be a crime to upgrade everything? digital gauges, newer style interior, maybe a crate engine with electronic fuel injection (distant future)?


----------



## Drews70GTO (Aug 10, 2009)

*new to the forum*

I was surfing the net one day not really looking for a car but as we all know, we are always looking (I’m a guy, that’s my job). I came across a Graigslist barn find on a late Friday night with a single line description and no picture. It took me two long days to get a hold of the guy and without even going home on Monday; I stopped by the bank and pull out cash. I finely found the house along a dirt road and when I pulled in and looked into the barn, I knew I was going to buy it. Unfortunately the drive train is not original but I was able to find a 455 to rebuild a week later. So here she is and I hope to have her ready for paint by next summer and I look forward to reading through the forum and asking questions from time to time.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a solid start and a convert to boot (pun intended)....:lol: Is it a real judge or just Judge paint ?? Do you have the PHS on it yet ?


----------



## 72Lemans (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey guys, just signed up for this forum yesterday. Here's my 72 Lemans its Hugger Orange which I believe is a GM color from 1969? Brand new crate 350(its a Chevy, sorry), I recovered the seats and painted it all before I got my license two years ago . Definitely the coolest car at my high school. I think I'm going to clone it into a 70 GTO next year, any thoughts on that?

Oh and like my stars and bars air cleaner? I made it on a c&c machine


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Long time no see but I can still see there are some nice goats here.


----------



## SikGoat (Apr 9, 2009)

Here are some different ones










































T-shirts 









Back up motor on the dyno


----------



## goatman65 (Nov 28, 2009)

Some of my 65.I bought it in 1983 for my daily driver,I paid $1300.I'm always redoing something on it.I do all my own work,far from pefect but I enjoy doing my own work.I take it to shows all summer long and also a little drag racing.I don't think twice about driving it somewhere.It has been cross country and back,Hot Rod Power Tour in 2007 and Norwalk a few times.It is powered by a 68 400 bored/stroked to 467,solid cam.Muncie m22 rockcrusher and 3:90 10-bolt posi.400rwhp.12 sec 1/4 mile.14 mpg.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice car goatman65.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

goatman65 said:


> Some of my 65.I bought it in 1983 for my daily driver,I paid $1300.I'm always redoing something on it.I do all my own work,far from pefect but I enjoy doing my own work.I take it to shows all summer long and also a little drag racing.I don't think twice about driving it somewhere.It has been cross country and back,Hot Rod Power Tour in 2007 and Norwalk a few times.It is powered by a 68 400 bored/stroked to 467,solid cam.Muncie m22 rockcrusher and 3:90 10-bolt posi.400rwhp.12 sec 1/4 mile.14 mpg.


Nice, what's attached to your shifter on the `65?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

72Lemans said:


> Hey guys, just signed up for this forum yesterday. Here's my 72 Lemans its Hugger Orange which I believe is a GM color from 1969? Brand new crate 350(its a Chevy, sorry), I recovered the seats and painted it all before I got my license two years ago . Definitely the coolest car at my high school. I think I'm going to clone it into a 70 GTO next year, any thoughts on that?
> 
> Oh and like my stars and bars air cleaner? I made it on a c&c machine


Very nice car!!!! Great CNC work on th air cleaner lid!!arty:


----------



## goatman65 (Nov 28, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Nice, what's attached to your shifter on the `65?


That is the Hurst Line/loc.It's nice for staging at the strip but it kinda gets in the way when shifting hard.I already broke one,and missed the shift.I now have a rev limiter should it happen again


----------



## goat670 (Aug 10, 2008)

*toy pics*

here is my collection


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

what's with the tank?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> what's with the tank?


Grand Tank Omologato?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Grand Tank Omologato?


.....:rofl:..:rofl:..:rofl:.....good one...:cheers


----------



## gahgogow (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is the my customers GTO let me know what you think.Thanks


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

I’m speechless,,,,,,,,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68Resto-mod said:


> I’m speechless,,,,,,,,


 My thoughts exactly....and it's NOT a GTO


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Absolutely Ugly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

are you kidding me, those are the ugliest wheels I've ever seen, they are way to big, the hood is also retarded, oh yeah I think he has about 26 to many tv screens, I bet it probably only cost about $20,000 to ruin that car


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

not my style, but i can appreciate the effort. i prefer the tail lights over gto, but i am biased.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Now that's different. 

Someone took their time on this one. 

If it's what they wanted, they did a good job. :cool

I want some of the stuff their on.arty:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

what he said ^^^^^^^^ you could watch porn in that car till your hand fell off :willy:arty:


----------



## 69Judge (Feb 21, 2010)

Still needs some work


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

To each his own.

After viewing it.... I sold all my Pontiacs.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

gahgogow said:


> Here is the my customers GTO let me know what you think.Thanks


I can live with the exterior. I like the paint. Maybe downsize the wheels. The interior, no comment...................


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

69Judge said:


> Still needs some work


nice cars, what size tire on the judge?


----------



## 69Judge (Feb 21, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> nice cars, what size tire on the judge?


the rear tires are Mickey Thompson drag radials 295 65 15.


----------



## 69Judge (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is another


----------



## Cpldavis37 (Aug 20, 2009)

*If your wife hates it but, still helps, you are doing somthing right*

Its a Lemans and will always be a Lemans (It will never be a clone). Its old and it kind of smells like dirt, oil and rust and I cant get enough of it. The thought of my finished product keeps me going.


----------



## lemans1966project (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's my 66 lemans and my father in laws 64.


----------



## mighty454 (Mar 31, 2010)

*1972 Lemans*

I've recently joined the forum and also just installed my wheels last week. I will continue doing upgrades and hopefully minimize downtime in between. :seeya:


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Pictures of my 68 GTO 4 speed


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice, clean car......:cheers


----------



## 71goate (Apr 25, 2010)

nothin better than a goat...


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

love the green interior! Here is my 67 Red with 400 HO/ 4 speed


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

A little before and after of my 67 that is no more...I loved that car. Even though it was kind of of rust bucket it had a beast under the hood. You know what I miss the most? The smell and the feel of the rumble. My 06 GTO just isnt the same.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Gunslinger said:


> A little before and after of my 67 that is no more...I loved that car. Even though it was kind of of rust bucket it had a beast under the hood. You know what I miss the most? The smell and the feel of the rumble. My 06 GTO just isnt the same.


You junked it because of a bent fender and a couple rust spots !!! Look at my restoration thread and Thumpin' 455's 65 GTO. Your car was still like new....:willy:


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Man that is a crazy amount of work you are doing on that 67 GTO. I fixed the damage you see above, it wasnt much more than the quarter panel headlight bezel and trim. Car lasted a few more years after that one. I cant imagine cutting a car to pieces and then basically patching it back together again good as new after that kind of rust and deterioration.


----------



## sldavis_25 (May 2, 2010)

*Project I bought this weekend*


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

sldavis_25 said:


> View attachment 7319


Very decent start and a convert to boot......:lol:
If it is roadworthy and safe, take it to Maaco and have a $500 20 footer sprayed on and drive it !!!! Work up a restoration plan and acquire parts for a few years before you tear into it. It takes a LOT longer to get them back on the road once they're in pieces.....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Very decent start and a convert to boot......:lol:
> If it is roadworthy and safe, take it to Maaco and have a $500 20 footer sprayed on and drive it !!!! Work up a restoration plan and acquire parts for a few years before you tear into it. It takes a LOT longer to get them back on the road once they're in pieces.....


:agree And a together car takes up way less space than a taken apart car, and is more fun to drive. Looks like a great start!
Your truck rust reminds me why I moved to Florida from Wisconsin..


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok guys great site! I've visited it many time and have just joined. I'm still trying to figure out how it works...... I will post some pics of my 67 GTO tomarrow with any luck. Original owner 67 Mariner Turq 400 M21 4.11 posi. It's a survivor car so it's not perfect. I just got it back from paint and came to the realization of how much work I still have to do. Any quick tips on posting a pic?


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> Ok guys great site! I've visited it many time and have just joined. I'm still trying to figure out how it works...... I will post some pics of my 67 GTO tomarrow with any luck. Original owner 67 Mariner Turq 400 M21 4.11 posi. It's a survivor car so it's not perfect. I just got it back from paint and came to the realization of how much work I still have to do. Any quick tips on posting a pic?


Same year and color as mine! :cheers


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

*loading pics*



ChromeCoach10 said:


> Same year and color as mine! :cheers


Hopefully it will let me post some pics tomarrow. I've uploaded some but it says under review. Black int.? I've got rally 1 wheels. Nice ride CC.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> Hopefully it will let me post some pics tomarrow. I've uploaded some but it says under review. Black int.? I've got rally 1 wheels. Nice ride CC.


You can also open an account with a host site such as webshots, photobucket, etc. Upload the pics from your computer to it and then paste them directly into your post.
Welcome............always glad to see more 67's.....:cheers


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

*first pics*



Too Many Projects said:


> You can also open an account with a host site such as webshots, photobucket, etc. Upload the pics from your computer to it and then paste them directly into your post.
> Welcome............always glad to see more 67's.....:cheers


ok I signed up for webshots now lets see if I can attach them!

nope didn't work. what part of the address is the url it doesn't like anything I put in?


can't copy and paste either, dam!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

BCsGTO said:


> ok I signed up for webshots now lets see if I can attach them!
> 
> nope didn't work. what part of the address is the url it doesn't like anything I put in?
> 
> ...


woo hoo I did it!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

BCsGTO said:


> woo hoo I did it!


signature test..............


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> woo hoo I did it!


You can make them full size too...
Beautiful car but..............what are those wheels off of ???


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Man, that's a clean Judge!! :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Man, that's a clean Judge!! :cheers


What's with the puddle under it, you can see it in the pic.. Something leaking? JK..:cheers
Sweet ride!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> What's with the puddle under it, you can see it in the pic.. Something leaking? JK..:cheers
> Sweet ride!


.....:rofl:.....:cheers


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

The wheels are off a 84 Buick GN I built for my X, they were on while it was in the paint shop. The Rally 1's are on it now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jetstang said:


> What's with the puddle under it, you can see it in the pic.. Something leaking? JK..:cheers
> Sweet ride!


Thats a puddle of leaks gone BYE. :willy:


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's my project/soon-to-be DD... It's currently in my garage getting an ISIS Multiplex harness, Mark 7 radiator with Contour fan, Vintage Air Gen IV A/C, and SpeedHut Revolution gauges with an aluminium dash face. I just rebuilt the front suspension, and installed Eibach drop springs and Centerline Auto Drags with Indy 500s (found 'em cheap on CL).

It also has a '70 400 and Muncie 4-speed (unsure right now if it's close- or wide-ratio), and 3.55 Safe-T-Trac. Can't wait to drive her - this has been a dream car of mine since high school.

You can see more pics here.

The day I bought her:









New wheels/tires:









Also, for kicks, here's my 71 Nova with an LS motor and 4L80e. This was my first car. Unfortunately, I don't have any pics since I finished it on my computer (but there are many, many more here):
To the tuner...









Engine


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> Hopefully it will let me post some pics tomarrow. I've uploaded some but it says under review. Black int.? I've got rally 1 wheels. Nice ride CC.


Black interior it is. Sweet whip, BC. :cheers


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Thank CC, B.C. was my dad my name is Ken. I'm actually finishing the car up "In memory of B.C.". It was his pride and joy. It was supposed to be mine when I turned 16 (1979) but he talked me out of it. It has sat ever since, being last registered in 1976 (I'll post pics next week of the Ca black plates w/76 tags). I inherated it in 2006. I'm having to do a lot of cleaning and had to have it painted as it sat outside in CA for years. It's bone stock and all orig except for reg maintanance stuff. Even still has the smog pump on it. It's not a restored perfect car as I'd like but more of a survivor. I'll post some proper pics next week. Very soon I'll be doing 4 gear burnies just like dad always did.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Interesting history on the car...:cool

Glad the wheels in the first pic were just for paint...

Post up more with the Rally's now...:cheers Nice that you are keeping it original and in "survivor" class to drive the bejeepers out of it......arty:


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Wiil do Mitch on Mon or Tues. Thanks to the economy my car, home and camera are 130 mi. away at home. I only get to see them on the weekends. But as I am so often reminded " I do have a job!" and love it!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> Wiil do Mitch on Mon or Tues. Thanks to the economy my car, home and camera are 130 mi. away at home. I only get to see them on the weekends. But as I am so often reminded " I do have a job!" and love it!


Sucks that you have to be away from home but having a job is a huge plus in today's world.

Start a new thread in the 64-74 general discussion forum and we'll get it out of the "intro" thread....


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Are you kidding me, I am yet a mear rookie.....start a thread... heck I can hardly find when you guys have replied to my stuff. intro thread ? and what is this "bump" stuff? Show me the way Mitch....lol


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> Are you kidding me, I am yet a mear rookie.....start a thread... heck I can hardly find when you guys have replied to my stuff. intro thread ? and what is this "bump" stuff? Show me the way Mitch....lol


Hoo boy, OK, here we go..... click this link 1964-1974 GTO General Discussion - Pontiac GTO Forum That opens the general discussion forum. Just above the big Black line on the left side there is a little button marked "New Thread". Click that. Enter something in the "Title" line like "Restoring my Dads 67" or "Restoring the best year GTO" (that will get them going ), etc.
Then click in the big reply box and type away. Don't forget pics !!! We are pic whores and like visual stimulation.:rofl: No need to worry about a "bump". A good topic will live on it's own for a while.


----------



## JimT (May 24, 2010)

Just signed up here so this, I guess, is my "Hi...look at me"...enjoy...
'66. Originally red. Good body, minor blemishes. Interior redone in skin peeling vinyl. Motor is '69 400ci with tri-power. Bought it on eBay about a year and half ago. Run great but sprints better


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome........:seeya
NICE !!! I like the Blue. Interesting color combo on the grilles....:confused


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Nice car Jim, gotta love the tripower!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Welcome........:seeya
> NICE !!! I like the Blue. Interesting color combo on the grilles....:confused


i think thats silver, just a little lighter than we are used to.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Here are some of my 65. It's an original Tri-Power, 4-speed accordingto PHS. It has a 400/4-speed now, but I have a 65 389 and Tri-Power I plan on rebuilding and installing one day.


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

OK, Not even started enough to post yet, but here are the beginning shots of my 1966 Lemas Convert. It will stay a Lemans right down to the wheel covers (except for the 389 (at the builders) - smile).


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I just found this picture taken in 1973 when I was 17, I installed a new set of wheels and tires and had rubbing issues on all 4 tires. Yes, that is a hacksaw in my left hand. Forgive the poor picture quality, it is an I-phone picture of a picture, .


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I just found this picture taken in 1973 when I was 17, I installed a new set of wheels and tires and had rubbing issues on all 4 tires. Yes, that is a hacksaw in my left hand. Forgive the poor picture quality, it is an I-phone picture of a picture, .


Wow Randy, is that the same 67 you have now or do you just like Red that much...:lol:
I think you had more hair than me then too, you wild child.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

LOL, that car was sold in 75 to pay for a wedding, baby furniture and diapers, I was a wild child!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had that much hair, untill I was like 20! Then it all fell out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

y2kjammer said:


> OK, Not even started enough to post yet, but here are the beginning shots of my 1966 Lemas Convert. It will stay a Lemans right down to the wheel covers (except for the 389 (at the builders) - smile).


Sweet looking project, to keep us up to date on your progress.
Looking at that last picture be sure to get that torque converter ligned up and pushed back into the tranny pump before reinstalling the engine or you could break the tranny pump. I HATE it when that happens.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

*2q*



05GTO said:


> I just found this picture taken in 1973 when I was 17, I installed a new set of wheels and tires and had rubbing issues on all 4 tires. Yes, that is a hacksaw in my left hand. Forgive the poor picture quality, it is an I-phone picture of a picture, .


the old hacksaw. one of my favorite tools. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> LOL, that car was sold in 75 to pay for a wedding, baby furniture and diapers, I was a wild child!


You sold the conception mobile........:rofl:
You DID start young. arty:


----------



## MN Goat (Jun 5, 2010)

*1964 GTO 389 Tri-Power 4 Speed*

This car was my Dads. He bought it from the original owners with only 2500 miles on it. 

The Goat is very tired, drivable, but in obvious need of an overhaul. It is now on me to make it right.

I do not pretend to be an auto mechanic so my Wallet is going to be my main source of input when it comes to fixing her.

I have gotten quotes near $40,000 to completely do it. I have had numerous friends and relatives tell me what to do or they want to help take on the project. Going to tread anything with friends or relatives very lightly though.

I've joined here to get the non-biased opinions and look forward to reading all the stickies and adventures that you all have had.

Fire away with advise and or comments.


Thanks,

Brian in Minnesota


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well the good thing is you know the history of the car and it looks like its all there- except of course for the exhaust- the interior looks like it has been freshened up or at least kept VERY clean. Unless your friends or relatives are auto techs or own body shops best to keep their help to lifting heavy objects. Do tons of research on who you are going to let do the job, get a written contract with a delivery date, $40k is a lot of money. Not that that isnt what it will cost just that it is a lot of loot.Good luck and that does look like a great candidate for a restoration


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MN Goat said:


> This car was my Dads. He bought it from the original owners with only 2500 miles on it.
> 
> The Goat is very tired, drivable, but in obvious need of an overhaul. It is now on me to make it right.
> 
> ...


Dang, wish you were closer. I'd be glad to help, teach, advise, whatever. Without seeing the normal rust areas, I'd be hard pressed to see it going to 40k. You CAN do a lot of the grunt work yourself and save money. Yes, restoration around here is high and just driving it in and picking it up when done will cost that much and maybe more. Personally, I wouldn't want to let that car out of my sight. If it is all original, it's quite valuable and so are the parts.....

Start a new thread of your own in the restoration forum.


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Sweet looking project, to keep us up to date on your progress.
> Looking at that last picture be sure to get that torque converter ligned up and pushed back into the tranny pump before reinstalling the engine or you could break the tranny pump. I HATE it when that happens.


Thanks Rukee. I just ordered a PILE of sanding paper and can't wait to get started over the next few days. Have the epoxy primer ready to go. Then it's just a matter of strip/spray/sand/spray/sand/sand/sand...(ok - a bit of cut and weld, but not to much. I love the stripping part - It's like an archeological dig where you learn the secrets and history of the cars life.


----------



## MN Goat (Jun 5, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> Dang, wish you were closer. I'd be glad to help, teach, advise, whatever. Without seeing the normal rust areas, I'd be hard pressed to see it going to 40k. You CAN do a lot of the grunt work yourself and save money. Yes, restoration around here is high and just driving it in and picking it up when done will cost that much and maybe more. Personally, I wouldn't want to let that car out of my sight. If it is all original, it's quite valuable and so are the parts.....
> 
> Start a new thread of your own in the restoration forum.


All original! Going in for an appraisal for insurance purposes. It was appraised for $12,500 under my Dad's insurance and that was from an appraisal over 10 years ago according to my Mom. 

I have a family friend who has done over 100 muscle car rebuilds including a couple of 389s and he will be doing mine.


----------



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Taken in 1968 with Polaroid camera. Barrier Blue tri-powered with close ratio 4-speed and 3.90 rear. I bought it new in May 1966 and sold it in 1969.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

*Hello to All*

Here is a couple pictures of my 70 GTO 455HO with a Manual Transmission. Was originally Cardinal Red with Sandalwood interior.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

starsky and hutch got nothin on that car!


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Hahaha I know right? Fortunately it won't be reapplied when its time for paint. I will probably go back to Cardinal Red, which it was originally painted. Not sure at what time to graphics were applied. I'm guessing late 70s/ early 80s.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

My 67. Dad and I have had it for awhile. I'll be starting a slow restification soon.
IMG]http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab310/AMT1379/IMG_0856.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

http:///i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab310/AMT1379/IMG_0856.jpg


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice...don't see many that color.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah,
It's MAACO's version of burgandy. When I bought the car (in high school) it had this crazy yellow primer. I took to a local restoration shop and they kindly told me there was no way I could afford one of their paint jobs, but that getting some paint on it would protect the car better. Stripping the body and getting new paint is high on the to do list, but also something that I'm dragging my feet on due to the cost.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

AMT1379 said:


> Yeah,
> It's MAACO's version of burgandy. When I bought the car (in high school) it had this crazy yellow primer. I took to a local restoration shop and they kindly told me there was no way I could afford one of their paint jobs, but that getting some paint on it would protect the car better. Stripping the body and getting new paint is high on the to do list, but also something that I'm dragging my feet on due to the cost.


Well, if it doesn't look that good, just keep backing up until it does!! 66/67s don't need much to look great, they have such good body lines. I know, I paid good money for my 66 cloan with a bad motor and much bondo, but looked nice with the econo paint job on it.
Nice car!!


----------



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

*72 gto*

72 GTO, 400, 4 speed (yes, grill insert is 71) Wife calls it her baby.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

AGETECH said:


> 72 GTO, 400, 4 speed (yes, grill insert is 71) Wife calls it her baby.


Love that front end, it just screams aggression! :cheers


----------



## jketelsen (Aug 25, 2009)

*My 68 Goat*

Here's my 68 as it sits now. It's dirty and a little rough but for the most part everything is solid. I picked it up last year and all I've managed to do on it is replace the carb, plugs and change the oil. I got about two days of fun out of it until I spun a bearing!  Serves me right for running it hard with no vitals. Anyways it's a factory A/C car, auto, front disk (I haven't gotten the PHS docs but the calipers look original), 3:55 rear end and hideaways. I'm not sure if the numbers match yet because my flashlight w/mirror attempt to see the numbers on the block failed and I haven't crawled under it yet to wipe off the tranny tag. It's an early numbered 68 so it's got the 67 date coded heads. Someone decided to put a 69 wing on the back, not sure if I'm going to leave it or not. I picked it up for 5k AND got a crate with parts including the factory compressor and another 2 boxes of new parts along with a handy resto-guide.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! I need to find me a project car like that. :cheers


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Here's a link to some more pictures of my 67.
Pictures by AMT1379 - Photobucket


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice lookin `67!!


----------



## Kruel (Jun 26, 2010)

AMT1379 said:


> Here's a link to some more pictures of my 67.
> Pictures by AMT1379 - Photobucket


Love that color


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

*New to the group*

I just recently purchased my first classic car and have been trying to absorb as much information as possible from this forum. (I had originally been searching for a first-gen firebird, but was instantly sold when I saw this 68 GTO.)

































I was told it's the original YZ motor and I can see the Ram Air option added on...but I'm going to wait for the PHS documentation to see what I actually have. As of now...I'm just plain excited. (Bondo and all.)
Chris


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks good, bondo and all!


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Found out that I'm mentally challenged and not smart enough to see the "YS" right in front of me. Luckily it doesn't matter to me.

350-hp and 3-spd auto...nice to be one of the largest production number group.


----------



## Keitha (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is my '67 as has sit for the last 15 years or so.
Hope to get started on it sometime real soon.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Keitha said:


> Here is my '67 as has sit for the last 15 years or so.
> Hope to get started on it sometime real soon.


It's about time!! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Keitha said:


> Here is my '67 as has sit for the last 15 years or so.
> Hope to get started on it sometime real soon.


A little assembly and polish and most of that will buff right out..... Nothing like a solid CA car to work on. Mine didn't come from there... Come back often for encouragement.


----------



## Keitha (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, disassembly was cheap! Then I got married, then bought a house, then had kids, now I'm paying for private school for 2 with a 3rd on her way... But, I am at a place to finaly get started. I am just looking for the right shop.

She’s beautiful (and fast) in my mind.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like it pratically just came off the assembly line and is waiting for paint. One heck of a start. Smile, Mitch......


----------



## Analog (Aug 22, 2010)

*'67 Goat*

I'm not sure how to post pictures here, but here is the website with some pics:

Cat Boy GTO


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, very nice !!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cool hood scoop detail, and the rims look way nice!!
And only the second GTO I've seen with a wood gear shift knob that matches the steering wheel. :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, that is one classy GTO! :cool


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet ride!


----------



## membercalendars (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope we see some of these in the calendar competition/ The GTO calendar is open to all GTOs, don't let the 04-06 guys have all the fun, lets get some old school presence in there too. 

Adam


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

membercalendars said:


> I hope we see some of these in the calendar competition/ The GTO calendar is open to all GTOs, don't let the 04-06 guys have all the fun, lets get some old school presence in there too.
> 
> Adam


Do you have a "basket case" category ?.......:rofl:


----------



## fst64_v8pwr (Sep 17, 2010)

good lookin cars!!


----------



## tcbtec1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*70 Pontiac*

My 70 tempest - Please dont be a hater:shutme I did not and will not put GTO badging on it. I redid this to match my first car I had 20 years ago when I was 16.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet Tempest!! I don't remember too many Tempests running around in 70. Their production numbers are probably real low. Looks like we have alot in common, as I just did mine as a Jury car, and just got it out of paint a month ago. It is a 70 Lemans Sport, I had a 71 when I was 16 in 82, but this is way nicer, lol..


----------



## jsines (Aug 30, 2010)

64 GTO - restored in 1991
4 speed with 400
Maryland


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn good looking 64! But then, I might be biased....


----------



## 67HOGOAT (Dec 10, 2008)

*67 gto*

Here is my 67 HO Convertible.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm loving the lemans and tempests on this thread!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

*1966*

1966 gto 389 tri power 4 speed. i have owned this car 36 years.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

heres some pics of my project


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

58mark said:


> i'm loving the lemans and tempests on this thread!


The restoration of your Dad's car is a heck of a story. My hope and strength go out to you all that you are able to finish it and get him back behind the wheel......:seeya:


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> The restoration of your Dad's car is a heck of a story. My hope and strength go out to you all that you are able to finish it and get him back behind the wheel......:seeya:


Thanks. I go over there about 3 times a week, but between taking him to dr's appt's, cleaning his house, doing any shopping he needs, and anything else that comes up, it's hard to find time to do ONE small thing to the impala each trip. I went over there on Friday to install all of the wiring in the engine bay, but things didn't work out. we made progress, but What might take most people an hour takes us a week because he gets tired, and doesn't even feel like he has the energy to go out there and guide my labor.

I'd love to just do it myself, but since he took the thing apart 12 years ago, he's the only one that comes close to knowing how it all goes back together. Besides, I'm hoping that keeping his mind on a project like the car will keep his mind sharp and give him something to look forward to.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Have you tried an on-line search for help/info ? I came up with a couple Impala forums that might be of help. Maybe between your Dad and others experience, you can get this together a little quicker.
Good Luck with it...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

see if this works trying to paste pic... s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/?action=view&current=100_4930.jpg


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, I belong to Impalas.net, chevytalk, 348-409, and a couple others. If I can't finish it with dad, the community has said they will help push me across the finish line


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> see if this works trying to paste pic... s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/?action=view&current=100_4930.jpg



fixed it for you

you have to use the tags on photobucket

[IMG]http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966%20Tempest/100_4930.jpg


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

had it for a month, hoping to fire engine by first snow in Michigan....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks mark....think i got it now


----------



## goat70 (Aug 14, 2010)

I to will have one of the great looking cars on the thread just not yet this is some of what i have so far.my first total frame off


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

58mark said:


> Oh yeah, I belong to Impalas.net, chevytalk, 348-409, and a couple others. If I can't finish it with dad, the community has said they will help push me across the finish line


Very cool 58, get it done and enjoy the ride with dad and kids. Unfortunetally I lost my dad before we got his goat done but have since got it very close and have even been able to take my kids for a ride in BCs GTO.


----------



## 66 Tiger (Nov 18, 2009)

*66 Lemans*

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]Freemont CA car. 455 TH 400. Lots of Fun!:cool


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

sweet looking car! love the plates


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sweet Lemans 66 similar look i am going for with my tempest custom, very clean lines


----------



## goat70 (Aug 14, 2010)

great and sad story looking forward to updates hope all goes well for you and your dad


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice 66. I really like the silver, my highschool 66 Tempest was silver. I like it.


----------



## MEANGREEN71 (Dec 2, 2010)

These are my babies! Im 22 about to be 23, and GTOs are my life. ive busted my ass to buy and pay for every single thing thats gone into these cars, so dont think im a spoiled little kid haha!
***The green 71 is my current daily that I toy with while driving. It has a sbc350/th350 tranny in it, just got paint and wheels (CenterLine Autodrags 15x10 rear, 15x8 fronts.
***The Black 71 GTO was my previous toy had a fully built 400/th400 tranny, 12 bolt posi with 4:10s and cragar prostars.
***The chassis is part of my 72 Lemans Sport Conv. ground-up resto project. it has the rebuilt original numbers matching 350 in it, gettin ready for body work. I also had a 72 Lemans that was brown, but cant find the pics right now.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice to see a new generation keeping these cars alive and well....just remember one thing i think every member will tell you "I wish i had all the cars i had when i was young now", great work Green keep us posted on the Vert.

Brian

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## MEANGREEN71 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## MEANGREEN71 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## MEANGREEN71 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

good looking cars. i liked the judge stripes and black wheels myself. BTW try paying for those cars and a house and some kids. :cheers


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Picked up my dream car in the fall - here's some pics


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Speechless...........


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

85_SS said:


> Picked up my dream car in the fall - here's some pics


Tasty!

Bear


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Beautiful.... enjoy!!!


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys - it's going to be a long winter waiting to drive it again!


----------



## Renman1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool cars! Here's my 66 Tempest:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice Ren, whats the color Barrier Blue? I am going with Bahama Blue Metallic (originally Barrier Blue) looks very close to yours.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## Renman1 (Dec 26, 2010)

It's a slightly darkened Bahama Blue Metallic. Can't wait for the rain to stop here so I can drive it more!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool, been dying to know what it's gonna look like on my car....now i do, thanks Ren:cheers . Glad to see more Tempest getting restored instead of parted or cloned


----------



## BWGoat (Mar 31, 2010)

*Home for Christmas*

Christmas delivery of 1966 GTO. Owned since 1977.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

wow 2 nice 66 rides. love that blue tempest.


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Renman, Very nice 66.. if you dont mind me asking what size are tire/rim/offset combination you have.

Thanks,
Curtis


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

BWGoat said:


> Christmas delivery of 1966 GTO. Owned since 1977.


What's the story behind your goat?


----------



## BWGoat (Mar 31, 2010)

Duke B,

Bought the GTO in 1977 when I was in high school. My wife took her drivers test in this car. Managed to hand on to it the last 33 yrs. Kept inside throughout, but had not been licensed since 1984. Has 56,000 miles. Back from a frame of restoration. Original Monetro Red over red. 4 BBl auto. Now has front disk brakes, a Weiand manifold and Holley carb, headers and a mild cam. Updated to 4 speed auto with orig. console. Cragar SS.

Kept all the orginal parts, but this what it would have looked like in high school if I had the $$$. 

Happy New Year


----------



## dstryr (Aug 27, 2007)

Bought my first '69 GTO from a guy in Clarion, IA in May of 1986. Collected cars and parts for over 15 years then bought my Judge. Other cars are gone now, but will hang on to this one.


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine
65 Hardtop
389, Tri-power, 4-speed
Black/Black


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

billy's goat said:


> mine
> 65 hardtop
> 389, tri-power, 4-speed
> black/black


very nice !!!


----------



## unlost (Jan 20, 2011)

*71 GTO conv*

Here's my new (old) car. It's not really a Judge but it does have a 455 in it!


----------



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

1970 GTO Judge. Numbers Matching, 400 4spd, PHS doc's Judge


----------



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Heres a little treat for you all in the form of a video. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Beautiful car. I bet you can't wait for the snow to clear there in Denver.


----------



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you SANDU002. Yeah I cant wait! We have had a couple nice days, one of which I put about 20 miles on the wheels. Nothing serious and outside all day though, still a little chilly.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## DEMONDSPN (Feb 19, 2011)

Im Mike i live in wa. state . im doing a frame off 66 gto 4 spd gto hardtop that i paid 2k for with no rust or damage been working on it for 2 years started out with a 66 gto hardtop top thats rusty but repairable for 4k it was a glide car . i used it for parts to build the nice one , have tons of odds and ends left over .here are some pics of the un finished project . well i cant get it to load the pics they are in my garage .


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

*My new 1966 GTO*

Got my '66 a month ago, waited 45 years to get it.
Numbers match 389 engine, PS, PB, turbo 350, A/C.
Made in Calif. With snorkle air cleaner.
Mick


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The 70 fresh out of paint last fall.



















The 65 waiting for more welding, paint, and everything that goes inside it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

trialsmm said:


> Got my '66 a month ago, waited 45 years to get it.
> Numbers match 389 engine, PS, PB, turbo 350, A/C.
> Made in Calif. With snorkle air cleaner.
> Mick


Sa-weet! :cheers

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gorgeous Judge!


----------



## Oldsmobileman (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Oldsmobileman (Dec 8, 2008)

Couldn't help it, 1st Day of Having it out for the new year, had to show everyone.....

I don't know who watches "Diners Drive-ins and Dives" on Food Network, but if you have and you like it ..check out the pic of my 67 Goat with Guy's 67 Camaro!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Watch it all the time. Nice car I am totally jealous. Love torq thrust rims also. My 67 is the same color combo, well it was from the factor, and once it is finished will again, blue and black top/ seats. The funny thing is I also have a 67 rs convert Camaro deluxe interior. I have an ss hood and all the badges to clone it to ss. Makes me wish they both where done. Guy seem like a cool dude. Looks like your into Olds also. I have a big soft spot for the 70 to 76 98's.


----------



## Oldsmobileman (Dec 8, 2008)

@likethat. I am a muscle car junkie. If it was born and bred between 62-72 then I probably have obsessed over it at one point or another. My olds is a 71 cutlass s with a turbo 400 and 455 big block. It's my baby, I've had her for 16 years! I pretty much drive classics, the newest car I own is a 2000 ws6 ta. I have 3 Pontiacs total. My wife says I'm a bopc man, not just an olds man. (I know everyone knows but just in case,BOPC= Buick, Olds, Pontiac, Cadillac.) She's a Mopar girl, which are up there in my favorites, just not my top 4


----------



## Claymation19 (Jun 27, 2010)

This is my '66 GTO w/ a '69 GTO engine in it. Definitely enjoy everyone's pictures!

-clay


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cool car. you ever take it to that track up there?


----------



## Rightlend (Mar 29, 2011)

there are some crazy beautiful cars on here. kinda makes me feel bad putting mine on here but what the hell. the engine has some more done to it since this pic but I'll have more soon. hopefully these will show up.


----------



## Chazz (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice cars indeed. Here's some newer ones of my '70 LeMans after adding some emblems and trim rings. 





Shes not perfect but its presentable.


----------



## Chazz (Mar 8, 2010)

Hot_Rod said:


> Shes not perfect but its presentable.


I personally think it's nice to have a car that's NOT perfect, so you aren't so paranoid to drive it around and really appreciate it.

That car looks real sharp with the trim rings.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Chazz said:


> I personally think it's nice to have a car that's NOT perfect, so you aren't so paranoid to drive it around and really appreciate it.
> 
> That car looks real sharp with the trim rings.


:agree...perfect is for trailer queens. Car looks good as is. Next time you get a few "disposable" dollars, pick up a set of center caps to finish it off...:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice lookin cars [email protected]! :cheers


----------



## gibsona9 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's my 2nd owner, unrestored 66 Lemans...


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Just had it delivered today to the place where they're gonna build it an engine. I so can't wait to put it on the road.


----------



## gibsona9 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh wow, love the silver....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

gibsona9 said:


> Oh wow, love the silver....


:agree
and you're LeMans is a SWEET car too....:cool


----------



## gibsona9 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, TMP!


----------



## HawkDriver (Feb 11, 2011)

*My new old ride*

Bought my 66 GTO, 4-speed 389 Tri-Power in February. What do you think?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks very clean and NICE........


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

HawkDriver said:


> Bought my 66 GTO, 4-speed 389 Tri-Power in February. What do you think?
> 
> I don't know dude, looks like a Maaco paint job on a barn find beater................better sell it to me cheap.....:rofl:
> 
> Damn I get jealous of all these nice DONE cars....:cheers


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

That's a beauty Hawk!


----------



## HawkDriver (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words all. Looks like you already have your hands full TMP, probably don't want another project... At least you'll be able to take all the credit when you complete yours!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Chazz said:


> I personally think it's nice to have a car that's NOT perfect, so you aren't so paranoid to drive it around and really appreciate it.
> 
> That car looks real sharp with the trim rings.


Perfect or not I'd still be driving her. Cars are meant to be driven. 


Too Many Projects said:


> :agree...perfect is for trailer queens. Car looks good as is. Next time you get a few "disposable" dollars, pick up a set of center caps to finish it off...:cheers


When I have 120$ to spare I'll do so, lol. I want the "PMD" ones.

My car's pretty much the brighten type. Hardly any rust, has been repainted at least once, interior has been partially worked on(Has chevelle door panels dont hurt me, lol) I'd changem but there brand new and look good, lol. Got a new set of window crank handles with black knobs. (Not sure if black was an option in pontiacs) but I like black better than tan. Plus I was missing the rear window cranks. 

Car needs interior to be finished mainly. Headliner, 1/4 window panels/vynal done and the front seats are about to start ripping. 

Paintjob eventaully cause the clears starting to peel on the roof.

Like I said, it looks nice and is presentable. I get compliments all the time despite obvious things missing or not in so great of shape. 

I never got attention like this in my '96 Firebird and it was a nice looking car.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Now that it's basically finished and going on the road this week for the first time since 93 I suppose I should put an updated pic up arty:


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Updated pics. Got my PMD's on.  Got them on ebay for 119$ shipped. Pricey but period correct. Guess I pay too close attention to detail. 






Also got tail pipes...  Yeah they're not pretty but I just HAD to have them to get it to pass inspection, lol.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The center caps really complete the look...:cool

Now go drive the snot outta it....


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Too Many Projects said:


> The center caps really complete the look...:cool
> 
> Now go drive the snot outta it....


Yezzer. 

Now I just need to save up for my 6.6 build.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

In light of the recent victory, I made some patriotic pictures.


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

Here is my 68. She is a numbers matching WS code 400/360 HP. Factory 4-speed and 3:55 rear. No power steering or brakes. Rally dash. Have PHS docs. Bought her off Ebay about 2 years ago needing some cosmetic work. Most mechanical work already done. I did all paint/body work in an old storage building in back yard. I layed on 3 coats of base and then 4 coats of clear. After it sat for a week I spent 3 days color sanding and buffing.


----------



## Jaylynn (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys. We picked up this beast a few weeks ago (junk removal job) and just found out it is actually a '70 GTO Auto, all #'s matching. We are curious what something like this would cost to restore. It has all the original parts, engine etc. and what looks like some extra body parts. If we were to sell it "as-is" what would be a fair price to ask? Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Jaylynn, 
Based on another thread, you are looking at $35 - 40k to restore and you will not get your money out of it if you plan to sell it. Better off selling as is for a few grand. Price will vary depending on what of the country you are located.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Pontiacdude said:


> Here is my 68. She is a numbers matching WS code 400/360 HP. Factory 4-speed and 3:55 rear. No power steering or brakes. Rally dash. Have PHS docs. Bought her off Ebay about 2 years ago needing some cosmetic work. Most mechanical work already done. I did all paint/body work in an old storage building in back yard. I layed on 3 coats of base and then 4 coats of clear. After it sat for a week I spent 3 days color sanding and buffing.


turned out nice.:cheers


----------



## my66 (Apr 27, 2011)

MY 66 with 400 tripower. 4 speed


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

well i have been avoiding this thread until mine is presentable, painted it myself yesterday and here it is when i unwrapped it at the shop today....more to come after re-assembly


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

that turned out bad @** instg8ter looks flat and straight


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Black thats what 200 hrs hand sanding with a 3' block gets ya.... i am pleased for a first paint job, and only into it to the tune of around 1200.00 for supplies and booth rental. Got all the new interior in it yesterday just need to recover the seats in the new skins now. am gonna cut and buff it this weekend hopefully.

heres a link to the walk around



http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome - love the colour!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Latest addition to the herd*

Always wanted a '65 and bought this one last month. 4-speed w/ 3:36 posi, 421/450 hp dual quad motor, rally gauges.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

SANDU002 said:


> Always wanted a '65 and bought this one last month. 4-speed w/ 3:36 posi, 421/450 hp dual quad motor, rally gauges.


Man, that thing just oozes awesomeness :cheers

The first GTO I ever "experienced" was an Iris Mist '65 4-speed. The "story" of that ride is out on this forum somewhere.

Hmmmm..... I think that's going to have to be the "next" one I build. My bride's going to love that.... 

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Beautiful car Sandu002, but I think you will need to pull a trailer full of gasoline with those dual quads!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Beautiful car Sandu002, but I think you will need to pull a trailer full of gasoline with those dual quads!


 I haven't checked the gas mileage yet. I did take it on a 120 mile cruise one day and it used just over half a tank. Definitely not as good as my other GTO's on gas mileage.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Got the original badges back on and the interior buttoned up, bit more buffing left to do. then doorhandles and rocker trim ...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sweet ride:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Shane, she is coming along nicely should be all back together today then the road tests...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> Thanks Shane, she is coming along nicely should be all back together today then the road tests...


I can see that "test" already. The easy driving will last about 5 miles and then it will be a durability test of the tread integrity... Put some easy release tape on the quarters so you don't have to scrape the rubber and asphalt off.....:rofl:

Car looks great......makes me very jealous that all my stuff still looks like junk...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> I can see that "test" already. The easy driving will last about 5 miles and then it will be a durability test of the tread integrity... Put some easy release tape on the quarters so you don't have to scrape the rubber and asphalt off.....:rofl:
> 
> Car looks great......makes me very jealous that all my stuff still looks like junk...


Thanks Mitch, since i had to take the 245's off the front for 235's due to a little fender rub i have a spare set for the "tests"... was lucky to have a great foundation to build on and not have to go frame off, would have been way over my head with the welding and panel replacements that you guys are so adept at. and would never have gotten this far without the help of all the guys on the forum...first cruise night is Thursday at the local ice cream joint ...arty:


----------



## unlost (Jan 20, 2011)

*25k*

i got this up for sale but i don't know how to post it in the other section.
here's the details:
1971 Pontiac GTO convertible


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I know lots of peeps from Cville class of 84 to 90. Use to cruise McD's all the time in 86 and 87.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Couple of photos of my goat with the new tires.


----------



## pushin400 (Jul 18, 2011)

05GTO said:


> 05 Left front, 67 left rear and a 66 on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:willy: BEAUTIFUL collection!


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, Pushin, I am incredibly jealous.


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

*My baby*
























1966 gto marina turquoise mb motoring old school rims 15x8 rear with 255/60/15 bfg's 15x7 front with 205/60/15 bfg's lowered 1" front 2" lift in rear origional 389 and getting ready to install 700r4 and mild cam


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Nice!!! :cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice A/C car looks like upgraded brakes also.


----------



## JJs69GTO (Jun 18, 2011)

*My 69 Goat!*

400, 4 speed


----------



## Missouri Judge (Jul 4, 2011)

*My toy*

Guess it's my turn.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> Got the original badges back on and the interior buttoned up, bit more buffing left to do. then doorhandles and rocker trim ...


I cant remember but did you build a 326 or something else? Sure dont sound like my 326 lol.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

It's a 463 Hotrod, badged it as it came, no use advertising it...i do have the 326 on a stand to stay with the car. heres a pic from the show today with it's owner, or so she thinks....(daughter)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You've already got the 6 and the 3, all you need is the 4 to make a custom badge.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have thought about that John...or painting + 137 behind it


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Utah Man (Aug 9, 2011)

*65 Hardtop*

1965 GTO, 389 tri-power, 4-speed Hurst, Rally 1 wheels


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

good lookin ride. should be motivation for thumpin right there. not that he isnt bustin it right now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Utah Man said:


> 1965 GTO, 389 tri-power, 4-speed Hurst, Rally 1 wheels


Nice!! Just happens to be my favorite combo of year and drive train!! :cheers


----------



## Utah Man (Aug 9, 2011)

66TempestGT, I don't know what that means, was it directed at me?

Rukee, apparently you have great taste.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Utah Man said:


> 66TempestGT, I don't know what that means, was it directed at me?
> 
> Rukee, apparently you have great taste.


Nice 65!

66TempestGT was reffering to another member who is restoring a 65.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/65-gto-little-bit-rust-25485/


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Utah Man said:


> 66TempestGT, I don't know what that means, was it directed at me?
> 
> Rukee, apparently you have great taste.


It is a compliment, thumpin is another member who is presently restoring a 65. Nice car and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Utah Man (Aug 9, 2011)

Ha, ok, it looks like thumpin is pretty motivated. Thanks for the compliments. I look forward to posting more pics and asking lots of questions.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah, seeing a nice one like that gets me excited about getting mine finished.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Still alot of work to do on this, but here it is. '67 Lemans with a 455. It will never be a show car, so I am not sure how many more thousands of dollars it is work sinking into it. Might just drive it as is for a while and buy a better condition goat in the future.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a great driver from here...

Do a power front disc upgrade and call 'er good. I put discs from a '75 Nova on my '66 Chevelle and everything bolted right up. I have real brakes now...:cheers


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

:agree

Thats a very cool LeMans. Dont see very many of them, I can vouch for that! 

Guess I'll post my newest:


\


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is mine!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

NICE !!!
I like the White interior...:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> NICE !!!
> I like the White interior...:cool


...and the 8 track player!!


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep Im gettin rid the tape hangin there and hookin the old 8 track back up!


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

*1971 Lemans Sport - Pic*

Hey Members,

New forum member here :cheers
The pics of the GTO's sure are fun! Love 'em.

Here's a pic of my '71 Lemans Sport.
Has a 400 engine with 400 trans - all original except the 18" wheels (off of a 2010 Camaro).

Family LOVES the car; it does need TLC, but it's straight and well cared for.


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.

Nice looking ride! Now let's take a look under the hood at that 400...


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

*1971 Lemans Sport - Pic*

Hey Walt,

Thanks for the quick reply!

The car is matching numbers.

Here's some pics of the 400 and a side shot of the car.


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey HOT ROD! That is a VERY cool looking Lemans! The pin stripe/decals on the sides really POP and give the car some character...very nice.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

komodo said:


> Hey Walt,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> ...


Welcome !! 
The Black wheels look good with the bright Yellow ... but then I kinda like Yellow. I had 3 yellow vehicles at the same time a few years back.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

komodo said:


> Hey Walt,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> ...


Do the Camaro rims bolt right on or adapters. Did they raise the front to clear the tires? Nice ride.


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

Too Many Projects said:


> Welcome !!
> The Black wheels look good with the bright Yellow ... but then I kinda like Yellow. I had 3 yellow vehicles at the same time a few years back.


The yellow was a selling point for me - the car really stands out. Not for everyone, I know, but it grew on me.


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

jetstang said:


> Do the Camaro rims bolt right on or adapters. Did they raise the front to clear the tires? Nice ride.


The Camaro wheels do have adapters; they were custom made (I purchased the car this way from the owner - I can ask him if you want more info). The tires do clear - believe it or not. The wheels are all 18"; the front is a 255/40 and the rear is a 275/40. The rear barely clears, but it is not dragging, but it is pretty darn close in the rear. I will probably run a 265 series on the rear next time, just for the sake of caution. I am running air shocks in the rear to help with clearance, the front are just regular shocks!


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

*My 1966 GTO*

Purchased my dream car last Feb of this year. Calif car, made it to Georgia years ago. Numbers matching 389, auto, PS, PB. Correct platnium w/black top. Nice daily driver, not a show car, but that's what I wanted. Took me 45 years to get it!
Mick


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

She's a BEAUTY! Nice ride, trialsmm. 45 yrs aint too long!!!!! Not for the perfect girl.


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

komodo said:


> Hey Walt,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks loud...I like loud...


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

trialsmm said:


> Purchased my dream car last Feb of this year. Calif car, made it to Georgia years ago. Numbers matching 389, auto, PS, PB. Correct platnium w/black top. Nice daily driver, not a show car, but that's what I wanted. Took me 45 years to get it!
> Mick


Congrats! Great looking ride!


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

waltcoleman said:


> Congrats! Great looking ride!


Thank You! Yep, it's "loud" alright! What's cool is that all my neighbors are intrigued with the car. I live in a neighborhood where the majority of cars are all "status quo" (SUV; minivan; etc.); so, it's pretty cool to have something no one else does - or can easily get. Fun stuff!


----------



## jjenkins (Sep 11, 2011)

*My 67*

Back in 1975 i bought my first GTO it was a 67 white exterior black interior 400 with auto. trans. paid $150.00 for it. i drove it like i stole it motor gave up the ghost and i sold the car, i have regretted that ever since. i began my search for another one at the begining of this year. i found my current love on craigslist, after 2 weeks of negotiatins we came to an agreed upon price and i brought it home.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

looks nice! Are those hood pins?


----------



## jjenkins (Sep 11, 2011)

Rukee said:


> looks nice! Are those hood pins?


hood locks, when the car was built it had a Butler Performance 480 stroker motor in it and he was afraid someone might steal something. the motor in it now is a 68 400 block with 76 455 heads, not sure of internal goodies but i know you better be holding on if you stomp the pedal. it also has a 3.90 posi rear end.it gets a lot of looks when i drive it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I built a stout 454 for a buddies `64 Malibu and he wanted the hood to lock. So we used a chain mounted under the front of the hood that passes through a bracket under the bumper and then he attachés a padlock to lock the hood.
I swapped out 3:90s for the 3:55s and the car feels much faster, like the car has longer legs between each gear. Plus I can actually drive it down the interstate.
Looks come with the territory! :cheers


----------



## tdamoncbr (Nov 1, 2011)

*My 65 Goat*

Just found this great site. My GTO was my fathers. He bought it used in 65 and it has been in family ever since. Not all original since he did a little racing in his day. Car now has 68 GTO 400 but still has original tri-power and 4spd. Best part in my opinion is Tiger Gold color (original/correct color) and original parchment interior (great color combo). It is an older restoration with paint/interior work but still needs a few things to be completed.


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

*my 69 judge(phs) "under a tarp" find*

I found this a couple of days ag


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

stevieray70 said:


> I found this a couple of days ago. I called phs before I made an offer. 69 judge RA 3, numbers matching(disassembled in the trunk) 4sp,air,hideaways,midnight green/parchment.
> The guy was proud because he threw away the "original" quadrajunk and has a brand new edelbrock in the trun:confusedk. Also the hood tach never worked right, so he stuck a sun tach in the clock space. Of course he didn't keep the hood tach. I can see the weld and putty where he filled in the hole.


Lots of work to bring it back, but a very desirable car when done. Hope you get it "reasonable".


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

Too Many Projects said:


> Lots of work to bring it back, but a very desirable car when done. Hope you get it "reasonable".


I mbb


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ah yes, the "I want more" addiction. I have 5 waiting for restoration. Fortunately 2 of them are drivers so I can enjoy them while working on them/others.


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

*My 65 LeMans*

This is my 65 LeMans. It was originally 326 w/powerglide .Now it has a 71 455 w/ 4 speed muncie m22. Last week I sold my 65 GTO, it was a mess but I still miss it,on the up side I have plenty of room to work on the Lemans.I have some minor body work to do before i can get it painted.The original color is nightwatch blue,but I was thinking of going with teal turquoise blue. Which color would you choose?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I've grown tired of dark colors and am partial to Turquoise anyway so you know my vote on paint...

I see the trunk lid does need a "bit" of work...

With that power train, I hope you plan to convert to power front discs.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Since you are in Florida and it is a Lemans, I would go with the Teal. Nightwatch blue is pretty, but might be to hot in Florida.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL on the trunk....looks like it made a few patch panels for other parts of the car. Hope you got a spare i spent the most time on the body of mine on trunk and hood that had a sandblasting incident (warped). looks like a solid car, Barrier Blue is nice ..........congrats

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

*65 lemans*

:lol:trunk lid came in handy , it was rotted on the inside. so i used it to make a few patches. the teal would be better color in fl.:cheers:agree the brakes are next .


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

tdamoncbr said:


> Just found this great site. My GTO was my fathers. He bought it used in 65 and it has been in family ever since. Not all original since he did a little racing in his day. Car now has 68 GTO 400 but still has original tri-power and 4spd. Best part in my opinion is Tiger Gold color (original/correct color) and original parchment interior (great color combo). It is an older restoration with paint/interior work but still needs a few things to be completed.


nice ride. really cool to have it in the family all this time.:cheers


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

komodo said:


> Hey HOT ROD! That is a VERY cool looking Lemans! The pin stripe/decals on the sides really POP and give the car some character...very nice.


Well thank you. To be honest it's better in pics, car needs a paintjob and the paintjob on it was dyi by the previous owner. All paint and it shows close up.

It's a project car. Trans went out and its out of commission atm. 

I saw your car on craigslist, did you just buy it or is it still for sale? Thats an awesome ride. :cool


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all, 67 tempest bought in sept, been working on a little since. Pulled front clip, tore down the top end to check it out, compression check was good but it had been sitting a while. new steering / disc brakes blasted rally wheels and on and on, hoping for a nice driver next spring.







could use a wiper motor "arm" if anybody has one fs..


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

engine runs really nice  waiting on fuel line and regulator,( I Will get rid of the cobble ) could not wait any longer to start it 
...........


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

and the drivers side.......


----------



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Here ya go:


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

Beef 66 said:


> Here ya go:


OUTSTANDING!!!!! :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

*My Turn*

... finally. There were times I thought I'd never get to this point. :cheers


















































arty:

Bear


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

Bear - I went through your entire slide show; really, really impressed.

That is one beautiful car!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice Tempest (Fiero) and LeMans (Beef)....and Bear you already know how i feel about that beast of yours...arty:

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Bear you did an outstanding job. I can't believe you painted a car black in your garage and it looks that fantastic. Excellent work man. Nice fit up on the endura bumper hood and fenders, that's not easy to make look good. Have you ever considered putting trim rings on the wheels? Chrome and black is bad ass.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Have you ever considered putting trim rings on the wheels? Chrome and black is bad ass.


Thanks for the kind words :cheers Most of the time, I can't believe it either. I haven't stopped grinning yet.... 

The wheel/tire deal was a question I pondered for a looooong time (I do that)... and finally decided that of the 3 possibilities being considered (stock Rallye II's with trim rings, bare Rallye II's ala Judge, and repro chrome Rallye II's) I liked the bare look the best as it seemed to fit the intent of the the car the best (stealth monster). Now I see one of the vendors is offering chrome repro Rallye II's with the dark gray centers in addition to the lighter silver centers they've always had, so I might reconsider at some point. Honestly, another reason I went with bare Rallye II's was that these wheels are 15's that I rescued from a wrecking yard many moons ago and they didn't have trim rings (I still have my original 14's with trim rings), and I was about to run out of money so the quickest way to get the car going was to blast and refinish the 15's I already had on hand. Even though my car had factory front disc brakes, the original 14's won't clear the Wilwood system I'm running on it now. It's always somethin....

Bear


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

GTO's look best with bare rally's anyway, imo. Since lemans/tempests have more chrome they look good with the rings. 

Unless you paint the bumpers trying to achieve the GTO look. I'm still debating which direction I wanna go with my car when I paint it eventually.


----------



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my newly purchased 67. I have been looking for a long time and finally found this one outside of Atlanta. The color was not my first choice but the price was right. Although The color is really starting to grow on me, I think the light color really shows off the body lines.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

White is beautiful on that car man. I'm baised to 69-70's but I like 67's 2nd best. More Texas people too! Yay.


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

OldToys said:


> Here are some pictures of my newly purchased 67. I have been looking for a long time and finally found this one outside of Atlanta. The color was not my first choice but the price was right. Although The color is really starting to grow on me, I think the light color really shows off the body lines.


Beautiful!!!! Welcome to the Club


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

OldToys said:


> Here are some pictures of my newly purchased 67.


Wow, that thing's gorgeous. I lvoe 67's too.... :cheers

Bear


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

My first 4 GTO's were all '67's. Still have one post coupe.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

That 67 is gorgeous.. Love the White !!


----------



## mydadsgto (Nov 27, 2011)

Bumpers out getting a facelift!
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...58594_157623297661660_301498_1935955550_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...58589_157623297661660_301499_1452159301_n.jpg


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Love those wheels! More pics please?


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

here is mine took it for a ride yesterday for some fresh fuel


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mmmmm mmm... tasty! :cheers

Bear


----------



## ct66gto (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's my 'babycakes'; less than 10 days back from Carlisle, PA Fall 2011 where she was bestowed upon us by her original owner. No restorations, numbers matching, 27K original miles. God Bless America!!!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice '66.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Fresh from the body shop. I still need to do some work. New rear coil springs, posi rear end are planned for this winter. Some interior details left to do too.


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Fresh from the body shop. I still need to do some work. New rear coil springs, posi rear end are planned for this winter. Some interior details left to do too.


Oooh! Me LIKEY!!! :cheers


----------



## 67Gold (May 1, 2011)

New member here. 67 Lemans - this year's birthday present from my wife.  It has a 454 Chevy motor at the moment but I love it anyway!arty: The interior is newer but needs the headliner restretched, It has a console but is a column shift. I have a his&hers shifter for a future conversion and I am currently stripping the car for paint.


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

67Gold said:


> New member here. 67 Lemans - this year's birthday present from my wife.  It has a 454 Chevy motor at the moment but I love it anyway!arty: The interior is newer but needs the headliner restretched, It has a console but is a column shift. I have a his&hers shifter for a future conversion and I am currently stripping the car for paint.


That looks like it's going to be a really fun project. Keep us up to date on the console conversion - would like to see that and learn more about it. I don't see many early Lemans around me; yours is very good looking!


----------



## MotoNut (Dec 5, 2011)

*New to the forum*

Just thought I would say hi.


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

MotoNut said:


> Just thought I would say hi.


Tell us more about your hood...?


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

MotoNut said:


> Just thought I would say hi.


BTW - that is a sweet ride,


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

*second try at posting my new 68 tempest vert*

photo may be too large for host so i will try link to photobucket

Pictures by par4n1 - Photobucket


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

Very cool ride, indeed! LOT'S of POTENTIAL! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

67Gold said:


> New member here. 67 Lemans - this year's birthday present from my wife.  It has a 454 Chevy motor at the moment but I love it anyway!arty: The interior is newer but needs the headliner restretched, It has a console but is a column shift. I have a his&hers shifter for a future conversion and I am currently stripping the car for paint.


I like how the engine is painted blue. Nobody will know its a chevy motor! Lol :lol::rofl:

People may not like it but I'll be doing the same thing, when my small block 406 gets built. 

Very nice car regardless what it has in it. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

par4n1 said:


> photo may be too large for host so i will try link to photobucket
> 
> Pictures by par4n1 - Photobucket


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

my newly arrived 67 ho, factory one off special paint order matador red, it lives in australia now, it was a long search but paid off with the help of many guys over there in the usa , pics in photobucket link, 

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very Nice Fiesta, nothing like an "arrest me" Red GTO........arty:


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> very Nice Fiesta, nothing like an "arrest me" Red GTO........arty:


thanks....i will do my best to keep out of trouble...


----------



## Drews70GTO (Aug 10, 2009)

*getting closer*

WOW! two and half years later I’m getting ready for paint. I was looking through the postings and realized it was way back in 2009 when I presented my (beautiful) barn find on this forum (post # 193 page # 20) “for those of you at home”. And now after a frame-off restro with no tin replacement, I am now ready to shot color (by the end of the week). I have been through some great experiences and challenges along the way and even considered an easy sell out on Craigslist a time or two. But determination or more probable, pure stubbornness, I pressed on. Although I haven’t posted any pictures of my progress, I would like take this space and share a few; for those out there that may feel a little under-funded or unmotivated at times, it can be done. All the work was and will be done by myself so please note that I’m not looking to go to SEMA but rather have a solid “proud to drive” car. I look forward to seeing all of you on the road this coming summer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice to see you back!! What color are you thinking?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:cheers I can certainly relate!

Keep 'dem posts and photos comiing!

Bear


----------



## Drews70GTO (Aug 10, 2009)

*almost there BUT!*

The color I choose was Carousal red, sorry to the GTO purest out there, but I have always like the color. I primed, blocked, shot color and in the middle of clear coat, the air compressor quite. I was spraying along and the clear coat finish started to go on light so not thinking that it was air pressure, I thought I was rubbing my finger over the pattern control. Trying to adjust, I started to run the clear and then ot sprayed light. Within minutes I was standing there with a messed up rear (of course) fender and half the car done. Unable to complete, I will have to regroup and re-due. Here is what it looked like before failure happened.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man, sorry to hear you had problems. It looks good in the photos though! :cheers: If you can't get your air supply restored before the re-coat window on the clear runs out, check with the vendor's tech line for advice on how to prep it for continuation.

Bear


----------



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

If you have a few minutes and want to see a lot of good pictures of my 67, here is the link.
I have a good friend that really likes doing photo shoots. He has a brief description of how we came across the GTO. I really have enjoyed this project, I hope you enjoy.
Tim
arty:

Tim's 1967 GTO - a set on Flickr


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, Tim... :cheers:

Bear


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

my current 69 gto, and my high school lemans;


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

69 GTO. 472 Stroker. Atlanta, Ga.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

*My 69 GTO*

Here are a few pics on my 69 GTO. Since I got in home in my garage in Nov. I've only added the door handles, going to be a long project


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice lookin rides guys!! :cheers
Bigal~ it's all down hill from there!!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

my new toy,well my old toy just back it back since it was sold in the mid 90s


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

jtwoods4 said:


> 69 GTO. 472 Stroker. Atlanta, Ga.


Nice ride. Love the wheels.. Cragars?


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Wooho got my pic from the NAT's arty: wish I knew how to make it bigger


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BCsGTO said:


> Wooho got my pic from the NAT's arty: wish I knew how to make it bigger


Here yea go. :cheers


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice 67. I am looking forward to the 2012 GTOAA when it comes to Denver on July 4th weekend. The wife and kids are not going to be be happy when I cancel the camping trip. (so I have decided not to tell them)


----------



## Crzybone (Apr 9, 2011)

*my toy(s)*










OK, so neither one is a GTO but I still love them both!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't have to be a GTO to be cool....:cheers


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Crzybone said:


> OK, so neither one is a GTO but I still love them both!


Wow... That a Lemans or Tempest? Nice rims. :cheers


----------



## Crzybone (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks! it's a 67 Lemans.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Very cool car. Not too many 66/7 lemans out there! I either see tempest's or GTO's when it comes to early years. Whats under the hood?


----------



## Crzybone (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks. It has the 326 and 2 speed...for now. The previous owner bondo'd over the shark fins before he painting it. I have a ton of "body-work fixing" to do before I can call it a show car, but I plan to restore the fins and remove the GTO badges at the same time. All boils down to budget.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

My 71 #s matching. She sat in a backyard that I drove by for about ten years. I'm 47 and have wanted one since I was 15. A few life changing events and I figured don't put put off your dream, so I got her. No looking back. Sounds mean and nasty running up the road. Love er'. Dan


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Good lookin' . Don't see many in white which makes it even better.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Crzybone said:


> Thanks. It has the 326 and 2 speed...for now. The previous owner bondo'd over the shark fins before he painting it. I have a ton of "body-work fixing" to do before I can call it a show car, but I plan to restore the fins and remove the GTO badges at the same time. All boils down to budget.


I hear ya there! :lol:

Looks coulda fooled me though. Looks like a show car right now. 


jigaway said:


> My 71 #s matching. She sat in a backyard that I drove by for about ten years. I'm 47 and have wanted one since I was 15. A few life changing events and I figured don't put put off your dream, so I got her. No looking back. Sounds mean and nasty running up the road. Love er'. Dan


THAT was sitting in a yard for ten years? Wow. Nice find. Looks amazing!


----------



## vman (Jun 6, 2011)

66' gto








Only pic i have of it so far. Dad and myself are looking to put back together. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Bigbang (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is the car of my dreams that I bought from Volo cars this last December. My wife said it was a Christmas gift to myself and I guess she was right. When I was a kid, my dad had a gold with black top 69 goat with a 4 speed standard transmission that he had bought new. Two weeks before I got my drivers permit it got totaled by a drunk driver. I was so so upset because it was going to be my car to drive through high school. I got to drive a Skylark instead, but it was pretty quick so i cant complain to much. But talk about dream being crushed. I guess it may have been a blessing because there is no telling what would have happened if I got to drive it. Who knows. Anyway, I have always wanted one but I got married young and had kids right away and now that they are out of the house, it time for me to enjoy the car I have alway wanted. I'm 48 now and finally get to drive the car of my dreams. Here are a few pictures of it from the site I bought it from.
It has the matching 400 Pontiac motor and the turbo 400 auto transmission. It is in very good shape and a great driver which is what I wanted. I get thumbs up every time I take it out and couldn't be more proud of it. I think I am sick and need a intervention or some help because I have a deep desire to buy another one. It's funny, every time my wife sees me on internet sites looking at GTO's for sale, she always says "don't even think of it". But in her defense, she never said a word and didn't mind me buying it without even letting her know until it showed up at our house. I'm a lucky man. Anyway, here are a few pictures.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice !!!!! :cheers

Bear


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

*My new '65 GTO*

Hi everyone,

Just joined the site after picking up my dream car. It's a '65 GTO with a '68 400, has '66 Tri-power set-up and a '66 M21 close ratio 4 speed. I found the car through Eric's Muscle Cars. It was in Annapolis Maryland, so I made the trip from Ontario Canada, to look it over.

Once I saw it up close and took it for a drive, I was hooked. Paid the owner and the next day loaded it on a trailer and drove back home.

It had a frame on resto in 2004, but since then it has only 3600 miles on it. Right now it's at a local classic shop getting some touch-up work on the paint and body.

Here are some pics of when I got it and was trailering home.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Joe'sToy: Very nice!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

*68 GTO - new to me on March 24, 2012*

Here's my latest project:
1968 coupe, built in Freemont CA and sold new in LA.
Black/black, with very few options.
It had PS, PB, AM-FM radio with manual antenna and that's about it.









That's bare steel all over the place!









Engine is a 69- 428 with 68 #16 heads.
Fresh top end and very recently rebuilt bottom end 
Doug's headers, 2 1/2" exhaust pipes, cheapy "turbo" mufflers and 2 1/4" taipipes.









Can't believe how clean it is underneath...love these desert cars!!!
3.08 posi, T400, boxed LCA's with rear sway bar.
Body mounts/bushings/suspension all llooks good so far.










The bottom of the rear window channel is pretty bad and the trunk floor pan needs to be replaced due to the window leaks.

Plan is to drive it this summer and do the body/paint next winter.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Joe, the beast looks like a good project. It also sounds like you have a lot of GTO experience, I may call on you for any tips you may have, that I can use on my '65.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome neighbors, where you located JMT455 i am just South of Metro off 275.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Instg8ter; I'm close to the Crooks Road exit off I-75 in Troy (exit 72).


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Joe'sToy said:


> Joe, the beast looks like a good project. It also sounds like you have a lot of GTO experience, I may call on you for any tips you may have, that I can use on my '65.


OK; happy to help if I can!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

used to work out that way in Auburn Hills, have to get together for a pop during the Dream Cruise, told my wife i wanted to swing the Tempest under the Pontiac City limit sign on the median of woodward and have her get out and snap a picture....:cheers


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> used to work out that way in Auburn Hills, have to get together for a pop during the Dream Cruise, told my wife i wanted to swing the Tempest under the Pontiac City limit sign on the median of woodward and have her get out and snap a picture....:cheers


Yep, that sounds like a plan!
I'll be up and down Woodward all summer; it's a short ride for me.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Some photos of my 1970 400 GTO I am working on:

Orion1188's Public Profile on Photobucket.com


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

1970 GTO with 400/4spd and VOE option.

99% stock as it was from the showroom floor. My dads owned this car 40 years. Coming up on 75k miles.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats beautiful. But it's not blue? Lol...


----------



## hellogto (May 17, 2012)

A friend and I picked up this 1965 frame off restored, with a 4 barrel 455, modernized with a 5 speed Richmond transmission, 4 wheel disc brakes, air bag suspension, power steering, more gauges, and lap belts, thing is fing amazing and I love it. Ill have more pictures later as Im really busy but I wanted to introduce myself to the forum, Hello!


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

All of the cars are just knock outs! Blue GTO 70 - you are one super lucky dude...helloGTO - that is a keeper - happy for both of you! Post up more pics


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I do love me some '65.... gorgeous car. :cheers


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Went to my first local cruise night with my '65, and guess what, I won first place in the classic muscle group. I had a blast, also had my next door neighbor parked beside me with his '62 stock Valient.

Can't wait for the next one. arty:


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

*my 10 footer*

rough around the edges but I'll make a nice driver out of it .. I'm an old grey beard with lots of time ... I hope


----------



## Goodman52 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Goodman52 Reply*

My 64 hardtop. My grandson named her baby, but she is both beautiful and strong. I paid about 18K for her 8 years ago and since then have put out an equal amount for serious engine and drive-train upgrades She won the Jim Wangers award at last years Pontiac Uprising in Wichita, KS.

I should add that she is not mean't to be a trailer queen. I drive her whenever I can and run her on the strip when the opportunity comes along. Fun is driving, not just sitting and looking, eh!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice '64, and yes they are meant to be driven. :agree


----------



## All Rise! (Jun 4, 2012)

*Everyone meet Gisele our '70 GTO*

We are very happy to have her and to meet everyone here.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

she's a sweety !!


----------



## hellogto (May 17, 2012)

Sorry if its too big


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

hellogto said:


> Sorry if its too big


 No pic is too big.


----------



## EVERS3 (May 18, 2012)

*Gto's*

Drove the 68 back in the early 1970's, Loving the 67 now!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*2012 gm carlisle*

*Award of Excellence Winner All GM Nationals Carlisle PA 2012​*


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats, arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats, to say the least. That is a heck of an accomplishment....:cool


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Woot Woot!!!!!! Very cool!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

hellogto said:


> Sorry if its too big


I dig the color.  Very nice ride.

And Congrats GTO Judge. Your car is def a winner.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hot_Rod said:


> I dig the color.  Very nice ride.
> 
> And Congrats GTO Judge. Your car is def a winner.


awesome '65 

..and thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats Vic. I got the same award for my 2006.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SANDU002 said:


> Congrats Vic. I got the same award for my 2006.


Thanks and congrats to you on the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68 gto (Apr 28, 2012)

here is my 68 








passenger side


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sharp, really nice.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

*Iris Mist*

Here's our 65 Iris Mist....(Purple Haze!!) PHS doc 389 4bbl 4spd. Now correct 65 tripower, Keissler 5 speed, front discs, new steering box. Car is an awesome road car. People either love or hate the color,...seems to be no middle ground?? I was told only 1200 were painted this color?? Maybe someone could confirm or??


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't know about anyone else, but that there is just sweet. I love the colour and the whole package. Well done Sir. :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

My 65 originally was Iris Mist and I wish previous owner had left it that color. Seems every '65 I was interested in buying, originally was Iris Mist and was repainted red or black.


----------



## joebax (Jul 31, 2012)

*My almost finished 1967 GTO*

I've been working on this car for 24 years and it is now almost finished.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Heres my 69 I just picked up 5 months ago.


----------



## joebax (Jul 31, 2012)

*Get ya some of this!*

I thought I bought this car as a parts car for my 1966 convertible (appeared in Mark Collie video Hardin County Line in 1990), but I wound up getting rid of the convertible and restoring this one. Almost finished after 22 years!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*1969 gto*

I could not upload the pics on to this thread; however I was able to put a couple on my photo album 

The previous owner made the GTO a judge clone. I removed "The judge" logo, but I like the color and pin stripe, so I will keep them. I finished with the engine rebuild about two weeks ago and tinted the windows today. It has a 455 bored 30 over with 96 heads and mild cam. I’m leaning towards installing a M22Z transmission from auto gear and running a 3.08 rear end. This is my daily driver.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

joesweeting said:


> I could not upload the pics on to this thread; however I was able to put a couple on my photo album
> 
> The previous owner made the GTO a judge clone. I removed "The judge" logo, but I like the color and pin stripe, so I will keep them. I finished with the engine rebuild about two weeks ago and tinted the windows today. It has a 455 bored 30 over with 96 heads and mild cam. I’m leaning towards installing a M22Z transmission from auto gear and running a 3.08 rear end. This is my daily driver.


The 308 gear will give you good highway manners but a Keisler 5 speed will give much better performance off the line than the M22, even with a 264 low gear.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

That is a possibility. I was actually looking at the RS500 because it has a first gear of 3.37 and a fifth gear of .67

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Goatman68 (Aug 11, 2012)

*My 1968 Coupe*

Here's my '68 Coupe. It is a true 242 car, but not numbers-matching. Has a '67 400, 16 casting on the heads, YC code, 3.55 posi, built Turbo 400 with a 2800 RPM stall converter.


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

Good Lord! That is beautiful :cheers


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice, love the colour.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

exceptional Goatman...i also love the color....:cheers


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Indeed. Nice car Goatman68.

Needs more trim and emblems though! :cheers


----------



## sldavis_25 (May 2, 2010)

*Updates to the project*

Still needing lots done, but I drive it at least a couple times a week (when its not raining)


----------



## Goatman68 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hot_Rod said:


> Indeed. Nice car Goatman68.
> 
> Needs more trim and emblems though! :cheers


Thanks all! Should have most of that stuff by the weekend...

Here she is from yesterday, on the western shore of Lake Michigan...


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Love the color! Should really look good when completed.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I wad able to uploaded photos using my phone 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## patty1 (Dec 28, 2011)

My recently completed 65
Patricia


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

patty1 said:


> My recently completed 65
> Patricia


Very Nice...:cool....where out West are you ?


----------



## patty1 (Dec 28, 2011)

In the Gold Country.
Valley Springs, Ca


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice car, Patty!

Bear


----------



## spawnconnery (Apr 8, 2012)

My 1966 GTO convertible unrestored. I'll try to add more pics later.


----------



## raven08r6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I just recently just got my 67 GTO, after a little research thru the codes on the block there is a 69' 400 in it. Now to begin the fun of restore/upgrade.


----------



## Cheeks (Oct 26, 2012)

*my 68 pontiac*

my 68 Pontiac Lemans!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice ride, Cheeks!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

The first two pics are from a bar down the street. This picture is from the T-shirt given to me the final night of Chief's initiation. 

Though you guys might like some different goat pics 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## anthony moriglioni (Dec 27, 2012)

yes i am


----------



## kremor (Dec 28, 2012)

*1966 gto*

Well, short story goes, when the wife and I were leaving her dad's house from celebrating Christmas, seems he had one more thing to give us, the title for this:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, congrats and welcome to the forum arty:

Look forward to seeing more of it. Looks to have been sitting for a while. Did he own it long ?


----------



## kremor (Dec 28, 2012)

He's owned it since 82, about 10 years ago he got all the body work and paint done, put a cover over it, and it's been sitting there since. He has a thing for old Skylarks, so the GTO got ignored.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Good deal for you that he lost interest !! 
Start a new thread and get some more pics of it when you can..


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*New 1968 GTO for me*

Hi,
Got this a few weeks ago. Needs a few things but overall a nice numbers matching car. It is a ram air auto trans. Will be a fun car.

Joe


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice and a '68 Ram Air is hard to find, especially one that isn't green...


----------



## DavidMH47 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just picked it up today. Numbers matching 400 4 speed, the only things missing are the center console  and the drivers vent window.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Scary as hell to drive, but I friggin' LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

My 68 Lemans


----------



## Aus Goat (Jan 8, 2013)

Well my ride has had some changes since first coming back to life 6 years ago
Yes its RH drive converted in 1968 here in Australia .

Now she has heaps of fun on the track
Go baby go


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Is that a true 242 GTO? If so is it an endura delete car? Pretty cool if so. Nice car regardless.


----------



## Aus Goat (Jan 8, 2013)

Hot Rod shes a true 242 endura delete
she was a 2bbl with 21 options including superlift and recliner seat. 
I found it under a house in Australia 6 years ago , I am the third owner .
Now she has some more HP with the 2nd rebuild, first guy just ripped me off. The car is changing more this year with new interior 2006 GTO seats coming in and some more mods. 
Pics are the trunk area relined ( not yet finished 75% complete ) and the new engine all back together first night i picked it 

up.http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment....ent.php?attachmentid=16578&stc=1&d=1357770385


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow. Rare options. Are to restore to original someday. It'll be worth some $$$. 

I like endura delete cars. So much that I'm customizing my '70 LeMans like one. Sort of a fantasy custom if you will. Lemans front with GTO badges the way it woulda came if they did it in '70.


----------



## 21553 (Sep 30, 2012)

*My New Ride*

Picked this up in the fall. 1966 GTO (Clone), '76 455 c/i, Edelbrock Performer Heads, Demon Carb, NOS, Auto w/B&M Shifter, Posi. Fast and Fun. Can't wait for Spring.









[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

My ride...'67 GTO, Cameo Ivory coupe with hood tach and his and hers shifter. Plan to put the chrome back on and leave it original as long as I can.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Love those post cars.


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

*my 74*

almost done!!
arty:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

7d4gto said:


> almost done!!
> arty:



Looks like a new gen goat in the background. Glad to see someone else has both generations.


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

SANDU002 said:


> Looks like a new gen goat in the background. Glad to see someone else has both generations.


it sure is !! 2004 GTO love my pontiac's

1991 GTA too...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

7d4gto said:


> it sure is !! 2004 GTO love my pontiac's
> 
> 1991 GTA too...


 Nice. I have a 2006 and a G6.


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

*My new ride*

Here's a pic of my recently aquired '68 LeMans.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

^-- That is sick. Love the redlines on the aftermarket rallys! :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sharp!


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Curby said:


> Here's a pic of my recently aquired '68 LeMans.


That sure is sweet. Looks great.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

Hot_Rod said:


> ^-- That is sick. Love the redlines on the aftermarket rallys! :cheers


Thanks, the wheels and tires definitely make the car.


----------



## storms (Jan 8, 2013)

Showgoat67 said:


> Here is some of my cars


Is your convertible a Warwick Blue?


----------



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

The Blue Beast ! my 71 GTO 400/ 4-speed/323-posi


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Curby said:


> Thanks, the wheels and tires definitely make the car.


You're welcome! 


fireshriner said:


> The Blue Beast ! my 71 GTO 400/ 4-speed/323-posi


Nice color. What shade is it?


----------



## swanwr (Jul 8, 2012)

I love the odd year cars, so here is my latest project
74 Lemans Sport 400/turbo 400/ 3.42 posi


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking piece, swanwr :cheers

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice, buddy growing up had a black one, and my boss had a CamAm, brings back some memories. Luxury Muscle...I like the sleepers too. You can sure tell when crash test standards went in to effect, designers were not schooled in shaving the bumpers down yet.


----------



## mueen (Jun 12, 2006)

*1969 Rag Top*


----------



## uae2k (Mar 1, 2013)

*My toy, 66 Lemans*


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Since she will be out of winter hibernation in a couple of weeks, (hopefully!) I thought I'd post another pick.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

*My Matching #'s 67 Goat*

My 67 GTO


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

jsgoatman said:


> My 67 GTO
> View attachment 17434


 Sweet lookin'. Love those chocks......lol


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

swanwr said:


> I love the odd year cars, so here is my latest project
> 74 Lemans Sport 400/turbo 400/ 3.42 posi


Nice to see that generation body restored. The Torque Thrusts compliment the vinyl roof and look right at home on there. Nice work...:cool


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Didn't need them, but, better to be safe than sorry!! lol Nice ride!!


----------



## Bigbang (Dec 24, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


>


Sexy looking, but a black top would make it hotter than hell.


----------



## BUCK (Sep 5, 2012)

71 GTO







I don't know how I can make the picture bigger haha.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice Buck. Love the aggressive looks of those hoods!! :cheers


----------



## BUCK (Sep 5, 2012)

Rukee said:


> Nice Buck. Love the aggressive looks of those hoods!! :cheers



View attachment 18329

Thank you Rukee. I appreciate it.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Buck, when you click on the picture in the post, it will open bigger. If you click again it will open in another window, if you click a third time the pic will enlarge to full size.


----------



## robtx (Aug 11, 2012)

My "67"


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice Rob...can't go wrong with a triple black Goat


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, very nice!! Are those rims uni-lug?


----------



## robtx (Aug 11, 2012)

Rukee said:


> Yes, very nice!! Are those rims uni-lug?



No, they are not.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

*68 work in process - still re-assembling after paint*


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Is there anything more Ominous than a Black/Black GTO??? It's the Chuck Norris of cars....great job Joe Love the first pic it really shows off the organic lines the designers intended.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> Is there anything more Ominous than a Black/Black GTO??? It's the Chuck Norris of cars....great job Joe Love the first pic it really shows off the organic lines the designers intended.


Thanks!
It's turning out even better than I hoped.arty:


----------



## 1969Judge (Mar 12, 2012)

*My '69*

My car pics


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

OMG! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Very nice Judge, the aftermarket wheels go well with the car


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome goats guys!

My 72 Cardinal Red Goat hopped up with the performance goodies but pretty stock appearing. It has some oem add-ons like a a formula wheel, stripe kit, judge wing, 140mph speedo, and tach.















































Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WOW that '72 is HOT.........

.....as are the others. Really nice, all of them.


----------



## jagalyn (May 7, 2013)

*1967 gto*

100% Original Linden Green 67 GTO
One respray 15 years ago.
4 speed with air.


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

jagalyn said:


> 100% Original Linden Green 67 GTO
> One respray 15 years ago.
> 4 speed with air.


That's a beauty, and a pretty color. Very original car too it appears :cheers:


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## richclas (Apr 28, 2012)

*1965 GTO Convertible*


----------



## 1hard72lemans (May 6, 2009)

1hard72lemans said:


> Here's my 72 lemans basically how I got it 4 years ago. Current plans is just a repaint and minor body work. I removed the molding on the sides and i need to weld up the holes that were used to hold it on. I plan on repainting it sunburst orange metallic off the new c6 corvette. Oh yeah, its got a 350-4, and buckets and center console swapped in by PO, and i picked it up for 2700 about 4 years ago just as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been a long time since I've been on here, haven't done much to my car in the past few years, been to busy with school and trying to get work. But the past three months, after driving the car some I came home one weekend to find its not home and my dad and brother told me they had to take it back to storage since we had too many cars at home and a full driveway. I was upset because I was finally starting to take parts off to re paint it and now it was gone. This past weekend they surprise me by taking me to check out a parts car near by at a shop, turns out they tricked me and took My car to a shop to get body work and paint done! I still have to put it all back together which includes all trim, bumpers and interior but I'm surprised and happier than ever. 
Here's the new paint on the car, color is Daytona Sunset Orange off of 2006ish corvette.

Moments after finding out its MY car at the shop


At home


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW that was very cool of your Dad and brother. Looks very nice........now get it together and drive it ....


----------



## cobra314 (Jun 11, 2013)

*1971 Pontiac Lemans*

I've had her for 2 weeks now. I had one as my first car and always wanted another.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! Welcome! Looks like a nice solid Pontiac! :cheers


----------



## chdu2686 (Jun 12, 2013)

*My 1968 Pontiac Lemans GTO clone*

this is my first car and i restored it with my dad. it has a pontiac 350, though i intend to upgrade to a 400 stoked to 455 soon. Original color. has 69000 miles


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Updated photos, not that mine is back from paint and all put together (almost):


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Iras 67*

Here are pics of our 67 just bought from original owner who happens to be my wives 100 year old Grandmother. I hope I did this right I am new.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, nice. We need more pics of that time capsule...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Your wife's grandma rocks!!! :cheers


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Iras 67*

Here are a few more pictures. Can anyone tell me about the hub caps on the car. I have never seem a set like this before. Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Those would be correct 67' wheel caps, there were 3-4 versions, would have to look in the "GTO Restoration Manual" (a good investment even if not restoring) to see exactly what they called them. Thats the type of car i would not touch a thing, very fine example of what they were when they rolled off they line. what options??, stick, air, elec. windows? Did you order a PHS report on it? Or better yet do you have the original order and window sticker?, if so preserve them, all add to the value of a car like yours.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Iras 67*

Yes I did order the PHS report and window sticker duplicate thanks for that info. I have the original bill of sale, service manual with metal imprint plate intact and the original owners manual. Unfortunately I do not have the original window sticker, I found out that the day my wife's grandparents got the car they stopped for ice cream and when people starting checking the car out Ira tore of the sticker as he did not want people to know what he paid for it or his business. It is a 3 speed on the column with a turbo 400 tranny, A/C that actually still works, a front bench seat with fold down partition,manual windows. It has a Rochester 4 barrel carb as well and that is as far as I have gotten. I have been traveling a lot and have not had the time I need to check all the codes. I also got an additional set of PMC hub cabs that differ from the ones on the car. They are in great shape, I will post a picture when I can but I my wife's uncle told me they were original 67 caps Ira had got from the dealership parts department in case he bought a different set of wheels at some point.


----------



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

*65 Tempest Restoration*

Finally completed the frame off restoration of my 65 Tempest Custom Sports Coupe. Only mistake was putting headers on it due too many clearance issues. I could have achieved the same throaty tone I was after with a set of more aggressive mufflers. Did 95 percent of this project in my garage. Did second body separation at the body shop and took the chassis home for complete tear down and rebuild. Complete project is documented on youtube labeled (65 Tempest Restoration) along with two clips of cam break in and first idle run. Thanks to everyone in the forum for the technical advise along the way.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful, love the redlines! :beer:


----------



## rloyd (Jul 12, 2013)

*Clean '65 Goat*

Here is our restored 1965 Pontiac GTO. A two time winner at GoodGuys Heartland National in Des Moines, Iowa (2013 and 2014). Complete frame off restoration supervised by Mike Frame of Deforest, Wisconsin. Custom upholstery by Larry Schwantes of Larry's Upholstery, Pardeeville, Wisconsin. We redesigned the front suspension utilizing RideTech air components and A arms which were shortened for the front end. Rear components are RideTech air, Global West and Hellwig. This thing will sit down. C5 Corvette disc brakes all around. 389 at a mild 380 HP with FiTech injection and a 200-4R tranny with overdrive. Super highway driver, great cruiser, no trailer for this one. Got to love the old Goats! Bob and Becky Loyd, Iowa.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*more pics*

a few more pics. All fluids changed as well as plugs. next is the window and door seals. She runs like a dream, no kidding. Power steering, power brakes, perfectly aligned. I never thought driving this car would be so enjoyable. I am now a Pontiac believer


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Pontiacs in trim were always a cut above chevy and more sporty than the luxury divisions. They are very comfortable to drive and are great straight line performers out of the box, the torque of the Pontiac motors is perfect for cruising and performance. I try and drive mine every chance i get where it's nice out and i don't need my truck. And yes, anyone here will tell you once you own a Pontiac you will be hooked.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is mine with interior upgrades. Digital Cluster.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Heres a few recents of the Tempest with new hood, rocker and quarter molding, and a house i wish i could afford. Nothing like having a Villa in the south of....MICHIGAN??



Psychedelic


----------



## richclas (Apr 28, 2012)

*my 64 and 65*

I love GTOs. I've been fortunate to have owned a several over the years. My favorite is my 1965 convertible followed closely by by my 1969 convertible. The 1969 was a one owner with power everything. But the 65 seems lighter and I like the looks a little more. The 1964 has a crazy 461 pontiac motor that has around 575 HP.


----------



## Bill H (Aug 4, 2013)

New to the site, and GTOs. I've been lurking for a little bit and finally registered now that we finalized the purchase. It's still at my buddy's place, need to fix a little issue with the brakes and then bring her home.

I've already picked up a few helpful hints from my reading here, and plan to gain a lot more.

Pictures are from the time my friend purchased it. We finally got things moved around tonight so we can get it out of the shop, but didn't get a chance to snap any good pictures.

1965 GTO 389 Tri-Power/4Spd


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love that Tiger Gold! You're in the right place, welcome.


----------



## Pawmarc (Jun 25, 2010)

*67 Fathom Blue*

I've been reading this site for years, and I finally finished my 67 again. I've owned this car (my first car) for 25 years. Split bench seat with 4-speed. Thanks for all the info over the years!


----------



## Outlaw67 (Aug 14, 2013)

*My '67*

New to the site...thought I'd toss out some pics of my ride. '67, 400 with 4spd.

Still have a little 'chrome' work to be done...good work in progress.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice looking GTOs guys!! :cheers
Outlaw, are those uni-lug Cragars?


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's some pics of my 65' GTO I got recently. It's my favorite car and I always wanted one so when I found one in this shape I had to get it. The previous owner is a incredibly nice and very wealthy gentleman with a stable of classic cars and several modern ones. He spends a lot of time and money fixing them up, and then decides to get another one, which means he has to sell one to make space. He spent close to $90,000 fixing this one. I got it for far less. I think because I've been in the military for 20 years, have 11 deployments under my belt and a couple of injuries. Anyway I was very happy with the car and the price. As somebody who is pretty consistently gone (I just returned from Jordan and am now in D.C. for a few months) I have the skill but I don't have the time to fix a car myself. I'd like to enjoy one before a bullet finds me. Anyway, these are pics from my iPhone, therefore not great, of the GTO. Not sure why but it only lets me load a single pic. When I try to load another one it replaces the existing one.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a pic of my 1966 Pontiac 2+2. I've had this car since I was 16, so...9 years. :rofl:
No, more like 25. Man I'm gettin old. Anyway there is an incredible story of how me and daddy found this car back in the day. I'll type it up and put it in later. Anyway, this full figured girl has the beastly 421 with tri-power and the 8 lug wheels (currently shod in incorrect rally wheels but I still have the 8 lugs) Believe it or not, despite the picture, this car just needs a good sandblast and painting. Restoring the emblems and a re-chrome of the bumpers. The interior, except for the cracked dash (just dashes can replace that) and some wear around the carpet edges, this car needs very little work. I drove the mayfair maize bat mobile through high school and college. Everybody LOVED that gigantic car. And there were advantages to having a full sized backseat.:cool


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Posted elsewhere, but I couldn't resist 71 GTO Judge Clone (PO did it, and I liked it) 455 big block, Kaufmann Racing Aluminum Heads, Ram Air Restoration ceramic coated headers and exhaust.


----------



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Here's some pics of my 65' GTO I got recently. It's my favorite car and I always wanted one so when I found one in this shape I had to get it. The previous owner is a incredibly nice and very wealthy gentleman with a stable of classic cars and several modern ones. He spends a lot of time and money fixing them up, and then decides to get another one, which means he has to sell one to make space. He spent close to $90,000 fixing this one. I got it for far less. I think because I've been in the military for 20 years, have 11 deployments under my belt and a couple of injuries. Anyway I was very happy with the car and the price. As somebody who is pretty consistently gone (I just returned from Jordan and am now in D.C. for a few months) I have the skill but I don't have the time to fix a car myself. I'd like to enjoy one before a bullet finds me. Anyway, these are pics from my iPhone, therefore not great, of the GTO. Not sure why but it only lets me load a single pic. When I try to load another one it replaces the existing one.


That's a beautiful car Darth! Enjoy the hell out of it and thank you for your service!

Steve


----------



## scott's6.0 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys! New to the GTO forum, my name is Scott. I'm pretty active on Jeepforum since my passions are for Jeeps and GTOs. My dad and I currently own a 1970 GTO that we've had for 12 years. It's a triple black, 4-speed car that was originally purchased in Camden, NJ. It was restored to stock condition with the exception of a Flowmaster exhaust system (which will hopefully be swapped out for a Pypes system or Powersticks sometime soon). Anyway, I'm 20 years old so I grew up with this car...learning how to drive stick in it, my dad laying down 2 nice marks of rubber as we pull away from the house while my mom just stood there shaking her head, all the thumbs up from passing drivers, etc. I've definitely grown to love American muscle and especially the GTOs.


----------



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice Scott!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats and glad to see Dad brought you up right.....lol


----------



## mikeGrindersMachine (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, my name is mike, new here and here is my 68 gto


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that's one nice looking 68. Tell us more about it?

Bear


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

scott's6.0 said:


> Hey guys! New to the GTO forum, my name is Scott. I'm pretty active on Jeepforum since my passions are for Jeeps and GTOs. My dad and I currently own a 1970 GTO that we've had for 12 years. ...


That's a nice one, Scott. I'm sorta partial to black.... 

Bear


----------



## mikeGrindersMachine (Sep 21, 2013)

I purchased this from the second owner who has had it since 1977. it was garage kept with minor restoration work done from previous owner. It is a numbers matching 400 ys 400/350hp his her shifter.It has a 12 bolt posi rear and is immaculate inside. I just did the engine compartment, and it has a 78 trans am distributor with electronic ignition. Theres an edelbrock on it but I do have the original Rochester quardajet. 
Here's my dilemma, the previous owner painted it solar red, which is not the color code. It is a very rare mayfield maize, WHITE vinyl top and white interior. I have yet to see one of these for sale or in any magazine. Should I put the correct color code on this car? let me know what you think.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

5hundo said:


> She's still pretty rough and I haven't had a lot of time to work on her, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OLDS Enging ? 455?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

66goatframeoff said:


> OLDS Enging ? 455?


Sure looks like an Olds to me.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*69 gto*

Team 3 got this for me for my going away(transfer of commands). I know it's not a picture of my GTO, but a pretty cool gift. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SC Goat (Sep 15, 2013)

*My GTO*

Here is my new GTO....









arty:


----------



## SC Goat (Sep 15, 2013)

*My GTO*

Here is my new GTO....

[URL=http://s811.photobucket.com/user/amramir/media/IMG_0197_zps98d0c8c8.jpg.html]
arty:


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Expresso brown 1969 GTO


----------



## rt66gto (Feb 14, 2013)

SC Goat said:


> Here is my new GTO....arty:


Whoa . . . man, that is one BEEautiful machine . . . I mean, WOW!


----------



## rt66gto (Feb 14, 2013)

69GTOCONVLOVER said:


> Expresso brown 1969 GTO


Cool car, cool color (I'd love to see it in the sunlight!) and, great address you have, too!


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

My 72 GTO, mostly stock appearing but dressed up mechanically from front to rear. Slightly lowered with the Hotchkis TVS suspension. The Doug's headers scare people :lol:



























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice cars.... and so straight!

bEAR


----------



## rentalguy1 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## hellogto (May 17, 2012)

A couple of "Motion Pictures" taken of the newer and improved '65 let me also add that the loudness of the side cutouts is INSANE! 














enjoy


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice. What color is that?


----------



## hellogto (May 17, 2012)

Rukee said:


> Nice. What color is that?


I call it tattoo ink

but i guess the closest would be midnight blue


----------



## cole455 (Mar 29, 2008)

*My 70*

Been an inactive member on the forum for quite some time now... Not even sure if I've posted a picture of mine; obviously its a 1970. Originally just a regular Gto- was painted orbit orange with judge stripes for the movie " Dazed and Confused" (1 car of 2 that were used)


----------



## 69-GOAT (Nov 17, 2013)

The road is always so slippery


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Here are my GTOs. I know one is not a classic...yet.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

646904GTO said:


> Here are my GTOs. I know one is not a classic...yet.


Whoa! What's up with that '66?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

altered wheelbase 66', maybe an old drag car. Or a GTO roadster....:cool


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

chuckha62 said:


> Whoa! What's up with that '66?


Hopefully the op will post the story here
I read about it on another forum,fun read and :cool thread.


----------



## wts (Apr 25, 2009)

*My 66*

My 66 GTO...Hi everyone!


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

cole455 said:


> Been an inactive member on the forum for quite some time now... Not even sure if I've posted a picture of mine; obviously its a 1970. Originally just a regular Gto- was painted orbit orange with judge stripes for the movie " Dazed and Confused" (1 car of 2 that were used)


Dazed and confused car- that is really cool. I love that movie, especially due to the car! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## My_Science_Project (Jan 12, 2014)

*Here is my goat*

My '68.....


----------



## kdr3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello Forum Buds.....Here is my 70 I picked up this past Thanksgiving....Lot of fun........


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

*68 Photos*

Here is a few photos of my 68. It is a numbers matching WS code 400 H.O./360 with factory 4-speed , and 3:55 posi rear. Since these photos were taken several years ago I have added new red line tires , new carpet , and a oem console. I was at a cruise-in several weeks ago and a small child damaged the front bumper and hood with a metal toy car. Since I have to paint the bumper and hood and blend over to the top of the fenders and clear the front from the doors forward I was thinking of doing the hood in the Royal Bobcat scheme. I have about a quart of the basecoat that I used sealed in the can in back of the frig. Should be a perfect match. That is the reason I kept some of the paint just in case. I bought the car off Ebay. Nor I or the seller knew it was a numbers matching 400 H.O. He just bought the car to flip , and never checked anything. Can you imagine how happy I was when I slid underneath and wrote the numbers down and then looked at the vin! After that I sent away for the PHS and everthing is legit. I will also tell ya'll that I paid 10,000.00 plus shipping. It didn't need any body repair , only sanding and paint. Car still had about 75% original lacquer paint.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice to see some new cars, looking good!


----------



## My_Science_Project (Jan 12, 2014)

Lucky dog!! 
At this point, there are just a few things that immediately come to mind that would persuade me to part with my current 68 for "something different":

68 Ram Air 2, 4-spd
68 HO, 4-spd

Yeah, I'm partial to the 68's, but I like all the 69,70,71,64,65,66,67 just as much too. Heck, I like them all!

Sweet deal, nice Alpine blue!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Always love seeing new photos. Good job, guys.

(Pontiacdude, If I send you some cash would you buy me some lottery tickets and send them back?  )

Bear


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

*Tickets*



BearGFR said:


> Always love seeing new photos. Good job, guys.
> 
> (Pontiacdude, If I send you some cash would you buy me some lottery tickets and send them back?  )
> 
> Bear


Be glad to. There is a store about 2 miles from my house. I need a reason to get the Goat out anyway. You want to pick the numbers yourself or let the computer do it? Mike


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

My Science Project - I love the 68's also. But I have had mine about 5 years and I would like to also have a 64,65,or 66 tri-power , 4-speed. Might be talked into a trade with someone.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Mike, I think you need to keep the 68 and get another from your wish list. With your luck, you are bound to get another good deal. Nice looking 68 for sure. Matt


----------



## do9ck (Mar 4, 2014)

*My 1969 GTO*

Here is a pic of my new baby. Will post better pics when the weather permits.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice. Is that plastic on the floor from the wrapper it came in?  Matt


----------



## do9ck (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Matt!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

do9ck said:


> Here is a pic of my new baby. Will post better pics when the weather permits.


Drool.... :thumbsup:

So, tell us more about the car?

And.... WHERE'S MY VIDEO???!!! :laugh:

I -NEEDS- to hear it run.

Bear


----------



## do9ck (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry I haven't got a video yet. My dad and I just purchased this car from California. We live in Indiana. From the previous owner, it's a complete off body restore. It has a 428 with the RAIV cam. and a Muncie 4 speed trans. Cant wait for better weather so I can actually drive her.


----------



## jrw63 (Feb 26, 2014)

4sp 400


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

*New to the place, my car pic*

65 HT, born a Montero Red 4sp 4bbl 389, now a tri power and OEM A/C, 66 Chevelle power disc brakes, no console. Need to get it done this season and I hope this place helps and vice verse.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

A few updated pics from last fall, still have snow here, so this is the closest I can get to driving right now.


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 70_GTO_JUDGE (Dec 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

Here is my 72 Lemans with a 461 stroker. The paint is blank with red metal flake and is not nearly as good as it looks in the pictures. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Faeodan (Aug 22, 2014)

*Newly acquired project*

this is my barn find. Just got it home 2 days ago. 69, original 400, auto with his and hers. If I told ya what I payed for it, you wouldn't believe me anyway. Can't wait to get started on it with my father.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, nice find. If we told you what they cost to restore you would'nt believe us either!


----------



## Kev's66GTO (Aug 24, 2014)

*New to the site thought I would say hello*

This is my 1966 GTO I just brought her home now I am dreaming of what direction to go. It's an old drag car that someone bought and stripped it down to bring it back to the street. Then they lost interest and money. So I picked it up and this is where my journey begins. I kind of like the restomod look. It is a GTO but nothing is stock or original. Ford 9" with 4 link new updated front suspension. 455 bored out to 468 etc.... I will have lots of questions as I go but for now hello there. :seeya:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I like it. Resto mod looks like the way to go. It's pretty much there.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Finally got back in another '67. I had one a few years ago but life happened and at the time the best decision as hard as it may have been, was to sell it. I told myself that one day I'd have another one and that day has come. I flew down to Nashville Thursday and the next day I was driving it back to Pittsburgh. Might be a little crazy doing that long of a drive in this old of a car when it hasn't been driven much over the last couple years, but I did it. Now it's time for me to update a couple things and make it mine. =)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Driving is what they were made for...very nice car...:thumbsup:


----------



## OrbitGTO (Sep 10, 2014)

*By way of introduction...*

Hey All! Here's my 72 Lemans Sport dressed in GTO Judge trim... Fully decked out 400 from a 69 GTO and an M22 4-speed, Hurst Shifter and 3.55 Posi rear end. I've had her since I was 14 (32 now...). At one point, she was a real show stopper, but a few years of living with no garage have put the paint and interior back in the "needs attention" category. Still mechanically beastly, though, and definitely turns heads on the highway!


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*My 1966*

Here's a photo of my 1966 GTO, which I purchased in 1972 from the original owner, who ordered it new.


----------



## benton-harbor (Sep 21, 2014)

*Gto*

I would love to upload a pic of my '65 GTO, but it says I can't cause my file is too large. Took it with too much resolution. Will take some lower resolution and try again.


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

My new to me '67.

Had it for about 2 weeks now, bought from a guy in Indiana who'd had the car since '81.

The pictures make it look better than it really is, but I'm quite happy with it for a driver-quality car. Now it's time to make it better.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SSnakeAce said:


> My new to me '67.
> 
> Had it for about 2 weeks now, bought from a guy in Indiana who'd had the car since '81.
> 
> The pictures make it look better than it really is, but I'm quite happy with it for a driver-quality car. Now it's time to make it better.


Welcome to the forums!! :cheers


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Pics of my '67 GTO.



























More here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pontiac-GTO...0ebf118a4&item=141397399716&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## ponycar1967 (Jan 14, 2015)

The GTO my dear friend left me. He loved his '69 GTO and his '69 LeMans. My 16 year old will have a lifetime of projects ahead of him.


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

What a great friend you had there to leave automotive treasure to your young son so he can learn how to work on cars and appreciate vintage cars.


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

*Nightwatch Blue '65 convertible*

My Nightwatch Blue '65 convertible. It was in total shambles when I started on it in 1985 and it has been together for close to 10 years now. I have long term plans to rebuild the OEM 389 to appear as it did new, but with new internals to make it run on the mediocre gas of today.

Great people like Bear, geeteeohguy, and PontiacJim have been providing invaluable advice on how to proceed with a successful engine plan.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

A couple of pic's from when she was in storage last winter. Had just finished re-doing the whole interior.


----------



## cole455 (Mar 29, 2008)

My wife and I got a new camera for the holidays... I obviously had to try it out on the car!


----------



## dwweaver (Jan 11, 2015)

66 GTO with 467 stroker and Muncie 4 speed.

Only driven it twice (what a blast!) and it is a long time till spring and the snow melts.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

another pic with new headlights. any thoughts?

:lurk:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Summer over here!


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

That espresso with a light interior is killer. 

The beach doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

My 70 when it came back from paint in the fall


----------



## Cageronceagain (Jan 16, 2015)

My '68. After decades of bikes I decided to become a cager again...


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful GTO you have there Cageronceagain! :thumbsup:
Kind of partial to black '68s myself.


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

*1968 Barn Find*

New to the team but have already received tons of great information and assistance from the crowd.

This is my 1968 GTO. It was pulled out of a barn in Missouri where it had been stored since the mid-70's with four other GTO's.

I'm just starting to dig into it, and the PHS documentation is on the way. It has a 1968 400 (I'll figure out if it's original after I finish school this May). It appears to have 1969 RA heads (which verifies what I was told when I picked it up).

Tons of work to do, but I'm excited about the opportunity to bring her back to life.




























After her first bath...



























Just picked her up some "new shoes" this week...


----------



## TinIndian68 (Mar 22, 2015)

I am somewhat new to the forums, but here is my 1968 Lemans (GTO Clone) Convertible:








After all new suspension and some 15x7 wheels







Cruising Ocean City, MD at night last year







Just a cool shot







Covered bridge cruise with the great SVGTO last year







Parked next to a '69 in OC last year at the motel


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

TinIndian68 said:


> I am somewhat new to the forums, but here is my 1968 Lemans (GTO Clone) Convertible:
> 
> View attachment 54098
> 
> ...


 Nice. Hope to see you at the Pontiac gathering in OC during Cruise week. Its the Thursday of Cruise week at 4 pm at Harpoon Hanna's (142nd st bayside).


----------



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

Pics of 64 GTO in 1964 and a recent purchase.

www.tggoatgarage.com


----------



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

*64 convertible in 1964.*

Pictures of my Dads 64 convertible GTO in 1964. Check out those whitewalls!!
He bought it new in April 1964. Had it for 18 months. 

Also, pictures of a 64 GTO post we just purchased and are in process of refurbishing.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Here are some GTO pics my son took of our '67 GTO being prepped for pinstripes by Lil Louie.
The '66 belongs to a member of the IEGTO Club who was there getting his stripes touched up.


----------



## MR70GTO (May 2, 2015)

Here's a pics of my 70 GTO convertible I just picked up few weeks back..can't wait to give here some TLC lol:Scottwax1:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

*70 GTO Barn Find*

Numbers matching, M20 4-speed. Sat in a barn for 8 years after owner passed. I got it from estate sale.


----------



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

69' GTO owned for 29 years (since I was sixteen). Think I paid $4K with paper route money. Now I have some real money and beginning resto. Rebuilt motor bored out to about 470 with stroker, Edlebrock round port 87cc heads, Lunati Voodoo hydraulic roller cam, Edelbrock RPM intake, Edelbrock 800cfm carb, HEI distributor. Installed Tremek TKO 5-speed. Now working on wheels, electrical, and will finish someday with interior and body work....


----------



## alanjnc (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's the Judge I've been trying to buy for over 30 years? I finally pick it up in July. Trees included! RAIII, four speed, black interior, actual Judge.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

alanjnc said:


> Here's the Judge I've been trying to buy for over 30 years? I finally pick it up in July. Trees included! RAIII, four speed, black interior, actual Judge.


Welcome to the forums! :cheers
Does the guy have the engine?


----------



## alanjnc (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes. Engine, carb, ram air, all there. Some assembly required!


----------



## CJGray (Jun 5, 2015)

Very nice cars! I'm jealous.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 3, 2015)

*Find*

Here is one I found within ten miles from the ranch.


----------



## 1GTO2NV (Apr 20, 2014)

GTO brothers.. any recommend a good restoration guide - I have Don Keefe How To Restore your Pontiac GTO.. any other recommendations ?


----------



## alanjnc (Jun 5, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Here is one I found within ten miles from the ranch.


Outstanding!
Moar details!!!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Pic from last weekend's Car show. They take the picture as you drive in and give it to you before you leave. Ended up picking up second place in the '60 - ''65 year class.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 3, 2015)

alanjnc said:


> Outstanding!
> Moar details!!!


Its a convertible judge auto car. Limelight with Ivory top and parchment interior. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Joe's Toy that cars look so together, it makes my car look like garbage. Very nice brotha.


----------



## oramac7691 (Aug 5, 2015)

What one to start with LOL


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

1GTO2NV said:


> GTO brothers.. any recommend a good restoration guide - I have Don Keefe How To Restore your Pontiac GTO.. any other recommendations ?


Am not sure what level of restoration your aiming for, I have never found either Don's book or either version of the "GTO Restoration Guide" that helpful when it comes down to true Concours restoration of the '70-72 Pontiac Abodys.

Zazzarine and Roberts updated Resto Guide was expanded with a few chapters on the '71's and 72's. In the mid 90's I ordered the updated version from PY, ended up finding nothing of value in it for the '71's I was working on, then sold it off at a swapper. IMHO, two of the best books you can buy for restoring a '70 is a '70 Assembly Manual and a 1970 Fisher Body manual. A '70 Pontiac Service Manual also has its value, but nowhere near the value of the Assembly Manual.

.


----------



## goathead68 (May 27, 2015)

*classic gto*

here's mine, 461, edelbrock heads, roller cam. had her since 1990 and paid a 2300.00. 

cruising around Daytona on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## mstep73 (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone know anyone in Greensboro, NC who specializes in GTO's


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You might to ask this question in the regional section.


----------



## Jinkin02 (Jul 30, 2015)

Here's my '72! Just got her about a month ago from North Carolina. Seems to be a drag / street outlaw setup. Rebuilt 455 (I'm thinking at least a 468 with a .030 over), Holley 830 Competition Double Pumper - no choke, MSD Blaster 2 coil, TH350, driveline safety loop, 4.11:1 posi 12 Bolt, and the remnants of where they cut out a rollcage. I'm curious to throw this on a local dyno and see what I've got here!

Check out the movie trailer I created for my GTO.
https://www.facebook.com/chris.munson/videos/10206419829402266/?l=3008472274793439183


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking GTO, love the look of those hoods!!


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Jinkin02 said:


> Here's my '72! Just got her about a month ago from North Carolina. Seems to be a drag / street outlaw setup. Rebuilt 455 (I'm thinking at least a 468 with a .030 over), Holley 830 Competition Double Pumper - no choke, MSD Blaster 2 coil, TH350, driveline safety loop, 4.11:1 posi 12 Bolt, and the remnants of where they cut out a rollcage. I'm curious to throw this on a local dyno and see what I've got here!
> 
> Check out the movie trailer I created for my GTO.
> https://www.facebook.com/chris.munson/videos/10206419829402266/?l=3008472274793439183


Love the production! Nice car as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jinkin02 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks guys... I like her too. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

That video was awesome, kudos to you. The color is sweet.


----------



## MacsGTO (Jul 18, 2010)

*New(ish) to the Forum with a '64 GTO Vert*

I haven't had her long but I'm really excited that I've finally snagged my dream car. She needs just a little work and is a very solid car. She is a "10 footer" so the photos do her well. Documented GTO with the 389 Tri, 4spd. Can't wait to start digging into the forums. I have a lot of questions and even more ideas of things I want to do with her. Hope you all like her.


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

Good god that's a pretty car. Absolutely love the color combo.


----------



## MacsGTO (Jul 18, 2010)

CptTheAlex said:


> Good god that's a pretty car. Absolutely love the color combo.


Hey thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

Here it is finally, my new to me 1965. It has a Hurst 4 speed, the tripower was in the trunk, it is running an Edelbrock with a 4 barrel for now. I want to change it over possibly this winter, just have to figure out what else I need (small body distributor, correct water neck and so on). It was restored 1500 miles and three years ago. This is the first time I have bought a restored car, usually they begin as projects for me.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice. I live fairly close to you and have a red '65 hardtop. Maybe I will see you at some cruise-in around here. If you need help or have questions on something, send me a PM.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

SANDU002 said:


> Nice. I live fairly close to you and have a red '65 hardtop. Maybe I will see you at some cruise-in around here. If you need help or have questions on something, send me a PM.


THANKS I appreciate it! I usually go to the local shows and the cruise in at Marley Station as well as Sundays in Burtonsville.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I hit Burtonsville pretty regularly. I'll look for your car next time I'm there.


----------



## brendan4862 (Apr 26, 2012)

*1966 Convertible*

Here is my 66' Convertible. I just finalized my purchase of it from a really good family friend. It's a fully documented original car. 66 GTO convertible with a 2 speed auto. It is NOT the original color. It has been repainted back in the early 90's. Solid car through and through. Trunk, quarters, frame are all very solid. I will be doing a frame off restore a few years down the road. It has the original top on it!!!



This is a sum up of the history on the car: My friends father bought it new in the winter months of 1965. It was ordered for the Mrs. as she was the primary driver. Once his father passed away, my friend got it and drove it seldom. There was an electrical issue with it and he parked it. It sat for about 15 years under a carport at his house. Just three years ago my father and I went over to 'save' it. We got it running, cleaned up the mouse infestation, and I took care of the wiring issues. I have driven it for the last few weeks when the weather has been nice. It runs fantastic for a car that sat for so long.

I will most likely start a thread of all the fixes I have done to it and will continue to do to it. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice convert!! If it's so solid and clean, why a frame off??


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

brendan4862 said:


> Here is my 66' Convertible. I just finalized my purchase of it from a really good family friend. It's a fully documented original car. 66 GTO convertible with a 2 speed auto. It is NOT the original color. It has been repainted back in the early 90's. Solid car through and through. Trunk, quarters, frame are all very solid. I will be doing a frame off restore a few years down the road. It has the original top on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - that is a really nice car, we are getting to that time of year where making more involved repairs does not mean down time. As the above poster said, are you sure it needs a full frame off and not just a frame on?

i know mine had a frame off, but it needed it! Yours is seems pretty solid to start with.


----------



## 1970mint (Oct 27, 2015)

My 1970 lemans in mint torquise


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

*Finished Project*

Project done. Painted and all rebuilt.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking `64!!


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

*64 Resto Photos*

Thanks. Here are a few more.

Full restoration photos on this link.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.971946876223539.1073741836.468558456562386&type=3

Web site for the car story is Home 

The paint & body was done by Anthony at: 

AML Extreme Powder Coating  
Powder Coating Service
Address: 7750 U.S. 1, St Augustine, FL 32086
Phone904) 794-4313


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

tguggino said:


> Thanks. Here are a few more.
> 
> Full restoration photos on this link.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.971946876223539.1073741836.468558456562386&type=3
> ...


That is a killer color combo! Sweet car!


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

*Old Dudes with Old Cars*

Original owner 67' Stang with 390. 38k miles. Never restored. 
GTO is restored 64 which has been posted in other spots on the forum. 

These guys were buddies since 1958.


----------



## irelandGTO (Oct 24, 2015)

Here is my 71 4 speed 400 12 bolt posi.


----------



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)

*My 1968 Lemans HO*

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69266&stc=1&d=1451184274


----------



## Nz66gto (May 28, 2016)

My Gto at dyno


----------



## Nz66gto (May 28, 2016)

New Zealand Gto


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Nz66gto said:


> New Zealand Gto


Very nice. Like the color and the rim combo.


----------



## matth66 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

My '67 with the rebuilt longblock by Southwest Engines in San Ber'dino.


----------



## doby67 (Jun 10, 2016)

A little update on my '67 GTO.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Car Show today*

I took my 66 GTO to a Car Show put on by the Jaycees today.

About 120 cars entered.

I won *Best in Class*.

The class was *"Original 1960 - 1969"*


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

"GTO Jr."
1966 LeMANS 2 Door Hardtop with SPRINT Optioned OHC 6 and a 4spd.
Bought in 1983.
Restored in 1995.
Driven Ever Since...


----------



## GL2000 (Aug 28, 2016)

nice ride man...love it


----------



## anthony2 (Aug 6, 2016)

My 69 GTO. Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Bradysdad (Oct 15, 2016)

*Just joined Forum - My 1966 GTO*

Just picked this up about a month ago. Complete frame off restoration. Original 242 car. Forgot how fun these things are to drive.


----------



## Geoffrey Mack (Oct 18, 2016)

*1970 LeMans Sport Convertible*

Here's my daily driver a Fremont, CA - made, California car, 1970 Pontiac LeMans Sport Convertible.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

*'67 3 body styles*

Other than GTO or Pontiac shows, you never see the 3 body styles together due to the fewer numbers of the coupes anhd convertibles. I took the first picture in August 2003. Last night I managed to get the same 3 cars in a picture. Same owners still.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Very cool pictures!

Congrats to the owners for longevity!


----------



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

*How to post pic's*

I can't get pic's to upload. The file is too big. I don't know how to resize. What is the deal here? Thanks....:|


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

Love these cars and knowing there are still a lot of them in circulation is encouraging.

Here is my '65 convertible with the base 389 and 4 speed. It's a low option car with a few options added during its restoration.


----------



## lil65gto (Jan 19, 2017)

The wife's '67 Lemans with a GTO flair to it. It will be completed very soon...


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice, don't see many in that color.


----------



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

Here's a photo from in the trunk after I pulled out the spare bias ply tire.
Not sure if it was Minnie or Mickey lol.


----------



## DanMinninger (May 24, 2017)

1966 Hardtop. Added front disc brakes, headers, American autowire kit...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

My '67 taken in front of the old Texaco station on Route 66 Williams, Az.


----------



## Robbin Cooke (Jun 12, 2018)

My ‘71 goat. Completely original! (Except for the CD player in the glove compartment)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ill show you my 66' Tempest with the home garage "Goat in Sheeps clothing" option. Upgrades Front discs, power steering, posi, 462 - dual Demon 650's on offy manifold with a Ram Air pan and gasket (yes it fits under the hood), 2.25 RA resto exhaust manifolds, 2.5 dual exhaust with Xpipe. 1965 buckets with the arrowhead seat skins, factory console with custom B&M slap stick to fit, full 300 watt stereo in glove box wired to console phone control , volume controlled by AM turn knob (smile). GTO 100.00 salvage hood with polished functional scoop, GTO Grilles and running lites, all factory chrome trim, LeMans rear fluted center chrome, all factory re-conditioned badges and trim.


----------



## EdwardReed (Dec 24, 2019)

i have to upload the other pics of the cars but they are project cars the 67 conv and the 70 conv.I know the plymouth isnt a goat but she likes it.


----------



## 62BT409 (Mar 16, 2012)

Put away for the winter


----------



## clk1984 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## desertman (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Ztras (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Las Vegas KIT (Feb 17, 2014)

My '64

Great cars on this thread!


----------



## Newt66GTO (Dec 29, 2019)

Just a comment. I put the BFGs on my ‘66 when I installed the Rally I‘s on the car. Of course everybody has them and they’re great tires BUT everybody has them !!!! I’m not sure how the redlines would look with Fontaine Blue but I’m sorry I didn’t choose them at that time. Probably gonna spring for a set ,hoping they’ll look super, because I‘m the one that walks into the garage every day and enjoys a new snapshot of the car. I see it more than anyone else. That’s what counts. Enjoy whatever your choice My friend.


----------



## Newt66GTO (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Newt66GTO (Dec 29, 2019)

Sorry. Older photo of the GTO in the garage . Trying to post added photos in my profile


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

64 4 speed tripower


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I will try to make the image bigger. This is a 64, date code correct engine, tripower added, Muncie M20 4 speed PHS documented GTO.


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I will try to make the image bigger. My 64 date code correct engine, tripower added, Muncie M20 4 speed, PHS documented GTO.


----------



## sophiaemily (Feb 20, 2020)

hey..!
I have classic GTO, Representative Performance.0-60 mph, sec, 10.6. 1/4 mile,sec @ mph,14.66 @ 99
and also have a collection of Cadillac XTS Limousine and if you want to get experience of taxi limousine for *Prom Limo, Wedding Limo *so you can get car service Stamford ct.


----------



## sophiaemily (Feb 20, 2020)

sophiaemily said:


> hey..!
> I have classic GTO, Representative Performance.0-60 mph, sec, 10.6. 1/4 mile,sec @ mph,14.66 @ 99
> and also have a collection of Cadillac XTS Limousine and if you want to get experience of taxi limousine for *Prom Limo, Wedding Limo *so you can get car service Stamford ct.



Luxury Car service to/from airports | All towns Limo | Service you can trust
Taxi Services | Stoke on Trent Taxis to Airport | Drivvu


----------



## James H (Dec 29, 2019)

My 1966.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

HiVolts said:


> View attachment 133602


Very nice. Got to have more pictures.


----------



## Tromick (Feb 29, 2020)

My 1970 any one on here that can help me figure out my cowl code


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Ztras said:


> View attachment 133036




Sweet color...


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Tim68 said:


> Very nice. Got to have more pictures.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Tim68 said:


> Very nice. Got to have more pictures.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Tim68 said:


> Very nice. Got to have more pictures.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Tim68 said:


> Very nice. Got to have more pictures.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Tim68 said:


> Very nice. Got to have more pictures.


----------



## GTO_Joe64 (Mar 7, 2020)

My dads 67 goat


----------



## Newt66GTO (Dec 29, 2019)

DropTop said:


> Ok, show us a picture of your classic GTO! They have a thread on the New GTO forum. Let's start one on the Classic GTO forum!
> 
> Here is my 68 GTO convertible 4 speed. LET"S ROLL!


OK !!! Going to try and post at least A picture of my’66 GTO IN Fontaine blue. Purchased in 1979 I have been restoring , upgrading , and loving her ever since. It’s really a Restomod with a 400CI motor , turbo 350 trans, dual MC with front discs , Vintage air, Grant wood steering wheel,upgraded gauge package, several other small non stock items. I have preserved most of the stock appearance.


----------



## Newt66GTO (Dec 29, 2019)

I’m posting this information mostly as a warning to other GTO guys. I purchased a Tripower set in late 2017. Initial unit arrived in December. Supposedly completely refreshed all around bolt on manifold carbs et al. Here’s the nightmare story. 
1) Decembers arrival was damaged mostly as a result of poor packaging (light duty plywood 1/8th inch box around unit on a small pallet). Crushed in on one corner damaging air cleaner & front carb. Calls to supplier led to debate about packaging VS shippers handling. After arguments with a manager replacement finally agreed. 
2) Second arrival ( better packaged ) on large pallet. In the process of painting this manifold I discovered a crack in the manifold. Following considerable argument they agreed to ship a new manifold. This meant I had to tear it all down to strip the manifold. Now of course NOT a bolt on unit. I shipped the manifold back and received a replacement . They sent replacement manifold WITHOUT new carb base gaskets. 
3) After considerable argument, once again, the sent replacement gaskets.
4) I reassembled the unit —- carbs , linkage and fuel lines choke , etc... Following installation on the car I discovered poor runability. Now with my mechanics help we got to a point where rebuilding the carburetors seemed necessary. So I authorized that work and he rebuilt them. We discovered front card had a sharp indentation in the edge (exterior) of the fuel bowl and the center carb had some kind of a patch inside the fuel bowl. 
5) We also realized the choke was not functioning “at all“ therefore causing real hard starts. I purchased a new choke assembly from Wright Tripower which was “perfect” and following its installation along with some added adjustments the car ran the best it had thus far. 
6) HOWEVER , we still had some idle issues and hesitation upon acceleration. Upon further diagnosis We did discover some vacuum leakage but with some guidance from Wright Tripower guys decided the carburetors were still problematic. So at this point I have shipped the carbs to a partner with theWright Tripower team , located in Missouri . He , John ,is in the process of externally reviewing the carbs followed by disassembly and rebuilding and modifying them as required to meet real 66 GTO like specs and operation. John also has a test engine at his shop for running and testing the middle carb after rebuild. 
NOTE1: These guys at Wright Tripower are extremely knowledgeable , cooperative and helpful beyond belief. I DID NOT BUY THE ORIGINAL UNIT FROM THEM. I SERIOUSLY REGRET THAT !!

NOTE 2: I PURCHASED THE UNIT FROM “The Parts Place “. Somewhere near Chicago. I strongly recommend not buying from “ The Parts Place”. Junk Tripower set up & terrible customer service !!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

69 GTO Convertible 400ci 0.30 Overbore to 416ci 380 HP 5-Speed Tremec 3:55 PosiTrack, Tri-Power Carbs







(3–2bbls) , Ported, Comp Cams, Roller Rockers, Petronix Ignition, Ceramic Coated Headers, Large X-Pipe Exhaust, Hi-Flow Flowmaster Mufflers, Vintage AC, 14 (P215) Front Disc, 15 (P255) Rear Drum


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

HiVolts said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## tberg (Jul 31, 2011)

My '68 Goat came out of paint, yesterday, and the clear coat changed the color significantly for the better. It now looks more like the original Verduro than it did the day before when it was quite a bit more silvery and lighter color. Today the hood and hood tach get painted and then a couple of weeks of finishing up the engine and interior. It's been a long year and a half waiting, but the rewards will have made it worth the wait. The addition of disc brakes made the upsizing of the wheels necessary but I really like the gold against the green, and they still have a classic look about them. Very happy!


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Gonna be sweet! I like the green/gold combo.. what brakes you go with?


----------



## jolly1 (Feb 3, 2012)

My 67 Pontiac tempest convertible


----------



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

My 1970 455 I bought in January


----------



## GL Smith (May 15, 2020)

My 1965 GTO Post- Complete body restore & paint. Putting back together now.


----------



## VMan85 (May 6, 2020)

1966 GTO, was my dads when i was a little kid, been off road for about 20 years get to restore it.


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Last year at the PCAM (Pacific Coast Air Museum) car show in Santa Rosa.. The F-15 behind me is the actual lead aircraft of the first responder duo scrambled out of Massachusetts when 911 went down. Check out the other side.. Not sure of the year but the owner referred to it as a Pontiac Businessman's driver. It was a very nice restored vehicle...


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The on behind you looks like it has a roll bar.


----------



## merlick (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Leeedy (Jun 8, 2020)

*I bought my 1968 GTO convertible new. It was ordered while I was stationed in Viet Nam (I still have the original order form, Protect-O-Plate, service records, etc.). 

I later took the car to Royal Pontiac and had it Bobcatted by Milt Schornack. I would love to find my GTO. 

Date on the photo is when the print was made, but photo was taken much earlier when the car was new. I had the only 1968 GTO with exhaust splitters (custom fabricated for me by Royal Pontiac) and special prototype racing mirrors (painted and installed for me by Packer Pontiac). I had the 360 H.O. engine and the car was loaded with extras like 8-track tape player, hood tach, hideaway headlights, Hurst Dual-Gate shifter, and more.

I very reluctantly sold my GTO while in college and wish I had it back–if it still exists...*


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

My '66 post I've owned for 8yrs now. 4spd tripower at Woodward Cruise 2019
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

1967 that my dad bought in a junkyard when he came home from Vietnam. Bounced around between cousins and uncles my whole life but never really road ready. Bought it and gave it to my dad on his bday a few years ago. Took about 3 years to do a complete frame off restoration. 455 bored out, 600+ on the dyno. Tremec 5 speed. Custom interior.


----------



## 65Teal (Jun 10, 2020)

Here is my GTO that I just acquired. One family owned, 89000 original miles, all original except for one repaint in 1976. Came with tons of documentation.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Very classy 65Teal!!


----------



## 65Teal (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks, it's getting all new hoses etc.(which were included with the car) , redlines, and new exhaust at a later date.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

65Teal said:


> Here is my GTO that I just acquired. One family owned, 89000 original miles, all original except for one repaint in 1976. Came with tons of documentation.
> View attachment 135555
> View attachment 135555


That sure looks the part of an orig. one owner goat. Congrats on that score. She's a Beauty!!...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kool (Apr 10, 2020)

my 68 ragtop


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

kool said:


> my 68 ragtop


MORE MORE MORE


----------



## Beandip2811 (Jul 8, 2020)

Well, after many years of searching for a GTO to restore I finally found one. You all know the story of the car you had in high school/college and sold it, wrecked it or something to that extent. I have been on the hunt for my actual car or one similar for more than 20 years with no success until the 30th of June 2020. Although she isn't the exact one it's awfully close. It will be a long process getting it where I want it to be in the end but I am more than excited to get going. Hope to talk and visit with you here along the journey. This is how I found her:


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

67 GTO - All matching with original window sticker and protecto-plate. It's my baby, but I need to start enjoying it. I've put a whopping 3 miles on it in 2 years. I feel extremely blessed to have this car.


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

My 65




  








20160110 145051




__
CPL


__
Feb 11, 2016












  








20160110 145150




__
CPL


__
Feb 11, 2016












  








20160110 145135




__
CPL


__
Feb 11, 2016












  








20160110 145108




__
CPL


__
Feb 11, 2016


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

MBGB33 said:


> 67 GTO - All matching with original window sticker and protecto-plate. It's my baby, but I need to start enjoying it. I've put a whopping 3 miles on it in 2 years. I feel extremely blessed to have this car.
> View attachment 135972
> View attachment 135971
> View attachment 135973


Nice


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

My '65 convertible. I've had it for over 35 years. It seems to own me and not the other way around. Got the numbers-matching engine back in and running.


----------



## raygun1954 (Jun 27, 2018)

Just completed my 68 GTO frame-off restoration.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

My 66 post, orig 389 owned 8 yrs at the unofficial (cancelled) 2020 Woodward Cruise. Other than the big corps not attending you'd never know it was called off.. bumper to bumper for a week..





































Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTOJoe1968 (Feb 19, 2018)

68 all numbers matching


----------



## bbossingg (Oct 20, 2020)

My manual ‘69 Palladium Silver...


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

'66 Tempest. Post car with a '70 400.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Some Sweet Rides!
I see I haven't posted a pic since 2016.
Still going...


----------



## Lathebiosas (Nov 2, 2020)

DropTop said:


> Ok, show us a picture of your classic GTO! They have a thread on the New GTO forum. Let's start one on the Classic GTO forum!
> 
> Here is my 68 GTO convertible 4 speed. LET"S ROLL!





DropTop said:


> Ok, show us a picture of your classic GTO! They have a thread on the New GTO forum. Let's start one on the Classic GTO forum!
> 
> Here is my 68 GTO convertible 4 speed. LET"S ROLL!


Here's my '67...








50 — Postimages







postimg.cc












60 — Postimages







postimg.cc












50 — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Some Sweet Rides!
> I see I haven't posted a pic since 2016.
> Still going...


First flight airport/memorial


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

After years of following this site, I finally picked up up my very first GTO during New Years . Unfortunately my first photos are gone since I picked up my new phone and the salesman didn’t make sure my content was fully backed up first😑


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

MotoCrazy said:


> After years of following this site, I finally picked up up my very first GTO during New Years . Unfortunately my first photos are gone since I picked up my new phone and the salesman didn’t make sure my content was fully backed up first😑


nice '69 MOTO! more picts soon? engine compartment? hidden headlights?


----------



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

Not a GTO, but here's a few pics of my 72 Lemans Sport.


----------



## SolarRed68 (Jan 28, 2021)

My '68.


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

integrity6987 said:


> nice '69 MOTO! more picts soon? engine compartment? hidden headlights?


Hidden lights, although they losing pressure and the pass side gets hung up if I don’t help it past the one point where it has a slight rub I think on the grill. She needs work, but it’s a start for a solid work daily-ish... my goal is to eventually track it as well.


----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

Carousel72TRed said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought it in 1978. Originally it was Mayfair Maize with a black vinyl top. If you don’t have the original Rally wheels my 40 year old slot mags look good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Carousel72TRed said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 66 , old pics, gotta find some newer soon


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> My 66 , old pics, gotta find some newer soon


----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

66COUPE said:


> My 66 , old pics, gotta find some newer soon


----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeiLeMans (Aug 27, 2021)

My 71


----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

NeiLeMans said:


> My 71


Nice! Like your Cragar Rally wheels. Mine are Cragar 14x8 deep dish slots on the rear and American Racing 14x7 slots on the front. And I zoomed in your insignia a T37 Lemans? Have not seen many of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 62BT409 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.sizzlin.net/gto.htm


----------



## NeiLeMans (Aug 27, 2021)

Carousel72TRed said:


> Nice! Like your Cragar Rally wheels. Mine are Cragar 14x8 deep dish slots on the rear and American Racing 14x7 slots on the front. And I zoomed in your insignia a T37 Lemans? Have not seen many of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a plain Sport, badged up by previous owners.


----------



## Jd65gto (Jun 2, 2021)

Here is my 65 Iris mist , tri power , 4 speed , factory air car


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jd65gto said:


> Here is my 65 Iris mist , tri power , 4 speed , factory air car


Love everything about your car, beautiful 👍


----------



## Pasadena64 (Jan 10, 2022)

My Fremont Ca. manufacturered, Pasadena delivered ‘64


----------



## NYGTO2018 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

Pasadena64 said:


> My Fremont Ca. manufacturered, Pasadena delivered ‘64
> View attachment 149721
> View attachment 149721


Hi Pasadena64. Mine came from Fremont also. Delivered to Doten Pontiac in Oakland.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Carousel72TRed said:


> Hi Pasadena64. Mine came from Fremont also. Delivered to Doten Pontiac in Oakland.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fremont cars dry as a bone !!


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> Fremont cars dry as a bone !!
> View attachment 150128
> 
> 
> ...


Any other of you old goats have one of these light up dealer signs? Only other one I’ve seen is in a museum.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Nice piece! I’ve never seen another.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

66COUPE said:


> Any other of you old goats have one of these light up dealer signs? Only other one I’ve seen is in a museum.


Holy crap that's sweet, I would love one of those but would probably have to sell a kidney..very cool !


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Pasadena64 said:


> My Fremont Ca. manufacturered, Pasadena delivered ‘64
> View attachment 149721
> View attachment 149721


Fremont also


----------



## Twogoatsandabird (Apr 17, 2020)

66COUPE said:


> Any other of you old goats have one of these light up dealer signs? Only other one I’ve seen is in a museum.

















old 36” tall from dealership out of Dallas. 1950’s


----------



## Twogoatsandabird (Apr 17, 2020)

It’s in my shop. No place in my garage


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Twogoatsandabird said:


> It’s in my shop. No place in my garage


Great set up and sign. 👍


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

cant let the picture thread die 
Fremont car, original paint got a little polish and wax !


----------



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

Decided to go Old School for the rest of the summer!


----------



## Sixtydriver (5 mo ago)

Hello All. Just picked up the GTO on Tuesday and joined the forum this evening. Looking forward to some like-minded discussion. Y'all have some beautiful cars. Goodness. Here's my '66. Numbers matching 389 Tri-Power. California car now firmly seated in Alabama. Pardon the dust...


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Welcome and what a sweet ride, love the color. Any plans for it or is it good to go?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

wooftfd said:


> Decided to go Old School for the rest of the summer!
> 
> View attachment 156053


Gotta love the dog dish.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

DropTop said:


> 156129[/ATTACH]


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

Bopman said:


> This is mine. Bought it in 1980 for $120.00 out of a junkyard. Parked in 1988 while we raised 3 kids and 3 years ago my oldest son (now 30) told me...."dad it is time to get it going again" 😊 It is a real Judge, RA lll 4sp car. Have original build sheet (found above gas tank 3 years ago) also have PHS sheet. Getting ready to restore it !


----------



## Sixtydriver (5 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> Welcome and what a sweet ride, love the color. Any plans for it or is it good to go?


Honestly it doesn't need a thing besides some cosmetic stuff, trim pieces not seated, wrong antenna, etc. Center carb needs some TLC but I think that just may be that it likely sat for a while. I'm a happy old man.


----------



## Billygoat72 (6 mo ago)

1972 Lemans Gto with a built .040 over 1970 455 with cast 64 high compression heads and a 4 speed. Car even has cruise control 🙂


----------



## Billygoat72 (6 mo ago)

And she’s all mine 🥳🥳


----------



## Sixtydriver (5 mo ago)

Billygoat72 said:


> And she’s all mine 🥳🥳



The way the pic showed up I thought the bike seat was a prosthetic foot hanging from the garage wall lol. I'm dumb.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Sixtydriver said:


> Hello All. Just picked up the GTO on Tuesday and joined the forum this evening. Looking forward to some like-minded discussion. Y'all have some beautiful cars. Goodness. Here's my '66. Numbers matching 389 Tri-Power. California car now firmly seated in Alabama. Pardon the dust...
> 
> View attachment 156126
> View attachment 156127
> View attachment 156128


Welcome 😀so very nice!


----------

